# OCT/Mega-Tek Challenge October '08



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Ladies! "wave"

A new month is here so here is a new challenge thread. How is everyone doing? I am absolutely in love with Mega-Tek!

If you are on the challenge and your name is not on the list please contact me and I will add you to the list. 

Below is the original post and link to the original thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301

Below is the link to the second thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250031

First update thread. June 1, 2008

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233

Second update thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=273649

September 2008 Challenge Thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=278965

The list of challengers will be in the post below.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 5, 2008)

Ladies, if you pm me it will take me a few days to add your name. I do it as I collect several names. If you don't see your name check back in a few days.
*OVATION/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE PLEDGE CLASS**

*closer*2*my*dreams* Mega-Tek
*COOKIE*: OCT
*fabulosity*:Mega-Tek
2grlsandme: OCT Pack
Afrolicious: OCT
Aggie: OCT/ Mega-Tek
agnenoir: Mega-Tek
ahamlet1: Mega-Tek
AJamericanDiva: Mega-Tek
Alli77: OCT
almondjoi85:Mega-Tek
andreab:Mega-Tek
apemay1969
apples: Mega-Tek
april shower: Mega-Tek
aprilj: Mega-Tek
Aquafina: Mega-Tek
asiaticdiva: Mega-Tek
aurora3140: Mega-Tek
AVE One: OCT
awesomely_nappy: Mega-Tek
ayjacks: OCT
baby42:OCT
Beauti515:Mega-Tek
belle_reveuse28: Mega-Tek
belleama: OCT
bluwatersoul:Mega-Tek
Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll: Mega-Tek
brightblueink: Mega-Tek
brittanynic16: OCT
cancerianjewel:Mega-Tek
candycane044: Mega-Tek
caramel28: Mega-Tek
carameldiva:Mega-Tek
caribgirl:Mega-Tek
carletta: Mega-Tek
Casarela:Mega-Tek
Cassandra1975: Mega-Tek
Cayenne0622: OCT
Chameleonchick:Mega-Tek
Chardai: OCT Pack 
CHEEKQUEEN: Mega-Tek
chitowngal330:Mega-Tek
chocolat79: OCT
cicilypayne: OCT
cieramichelle: OCT Pak
Clarice: OCT
cocoaluv: Mega-Tek
CocoBunny: OCT/Mega-Tek 
Coffee: OCT Pack
constance: Mega-Tek
CurlieT:Mega-Tek
CurlyMoo:Mega-Tek
Curlytime: OCT/ Mega-
Curlyreese:Mega-Tek
cutiebe2:OCT
daephae:Mega-Tek
daniemoy: OCT
dany06: Mega-Tek
Deborah: OCT
devans005:Mega-Tek
Diya: OCT
Dogmd: OCT
donewit-it: OCT
dontspeakdefeat: Mega-Tek
dreamer03: Mega-Tek
Dubois007: OCT
Dubois007: OCT
EbonyEyes: Mega-Tek
EMJ***y: Mega-Tek
eroberson: Mega-Tek
eshille: OCT
esoterica: Mega-Tek
Evalina: ???
enveed1:Mega-Tek
evsbaby: OCT
explosiva9: MT
fancypants007: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
finewine83: OCT
flautist: Mega-Tek
flowinfocks:Mega-Tek/OCT
fogannie: Mega-Tek
Forever in Bloom : Mega-Tek
Formergrinch:Mega-Tek
foxieroxienyc: Mega-Tek
GANicole: OCT
gdivant:Mega-Tek
Geminigirl:Mega-TEk
genesis132:Mega-Tek/OCT
GETHEALTHY: OCT
gilmoregirl:Mega-Tek
girlyprincess23: Mega-Tek   
Golden: Mega-Tek
gorgeoushair: Mega-Tek
grnidmonster:OCT/Mega-Tek
growinglong777: OCT
gymfreak336: OCT
Halimah:Mega-Tek
hervirtue: Mega-Tek
heyfranz:Mega-Tek
Honey-Dip: Mega-Tek
iasade: OCT/ Mega-Tek
imstush: Mega-Tek
isisalisa: Oct/ Mega-Tek
It~Can~Grow: Mega-Tek
ivyQuietstorm:Mega-Tek
jamaicalovely: Mega-Tek
janisloren:Mega-Tek
january noir: OCT Pack
Jas123:OCT
JD2'd: Mega-Tek
Jessica Rabbit: MT
Jetblackhair: Mega-Tek
jiyabree: Mega-Tek
JLove74: OCT
joib:Mega-Tek
jojo70: OCT
jrae: OCT
Juspri:Mega-Tek
JustKiya: Mega-Tek
karlap: Mega-Tek
karebear0610:Mega-Tek
kathy edwards:Mega-Tek
kels823: Mega-Tek
kennedy1:Mega-Tek
kimba:OCT
kimichie:Mega-Tek
KPH: OCT
lady_brown: OCT
laedie:Mega-Tek
LadyD2u:Mega-Tek
ladybeesrch: Mega-Tek
lane: OCT Pak/Mega-Tek
leona2025: Mega-Tek
Lexib: Mega-Tek
ljones4521: Mega-Tek
LondonDiva: Mega-Tek 
long2short2_?:Mega-Tek
LongCurlyLocks: Mega-Tek
longhairhopeful: Mega-Tek
lovelymissyoli: Mega-Tek
LovingLocks:Mega-Tek
Luscious85: Mega-Tek
Mandy4610:Mega-Tek
mamauv2:Mega-Tek/ OCT
marand13: Mega-Tek
Miss Priss: Mega-Tek
miss_cherokee: Mega-Tek
missdemi: OCT
MissMadam: OCT/Mega-Tek
missprincess011: Mega-Tek
MissRissa: OCT
MissVee: OCT
MisTatim: OCT/Mega-Tek
MsMontoute:Mega-Tek
Miz Complexity:Mega-Tek
mleah: OCT
mnemosyne: Mega-Tek
MonaRae:Mega-Tek
monieluv:Mega-Tek
Morenita: OCT
MSHONEY: Mega-Tek
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
msmills2U: Mega-Tek
MsMontoute:Mega-Tek
mstaiti: Mega-Tek
Mynappturalme: Mega-Tek
Mystic Mega-Tek
Mz DEE DEE: Mega-Tek
Mz. Shug: Mega-Tek
nadine1977canada: OCT
NaijaGal: OCT
Napptural Woman:Mega-Tek
NappturalWomyn: Mega-Tek
naturalepiphany:Mega-Tek
Nice & Wavy: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Nina_S: Mega-Tek
Nita81: OCT/Mega-Tek
NOLA2NY:OCT
nomadpixi:?
nOt Pochahontas:Mega-Tek
november wind: Mega -Tek
nursenappy: Mega-Tek
Nya33:Mega-Tek
nycutiepie: OCT 
OSAMENE: Mega-Tek
otegwu: Mega-Tek
ParvaniVida: Mega-TeK
phyl73: Mega-Tek, OCT
PittiPat: Mega-Tek
Platinum: Mega-Tek
PrettyfaceANB: OCT
prettykinks: Mega-Tek
Princessdi: OCT/Mega-Tek
princesslocks: OCT Pak
Princessnad: Mega-Tek
qtslim83: Mega-Tek
Queeny20: Mega-Tek
rhapsdyblu: Mega-Tek
RZILYNT: OCT
sareca: OCT
Sebring26: Mega-Tek
SelfStyled: OCT
Senegalese: OCT
Serenity_Peace: OCT Pack
seximami: OCT
sexyeyes3616: OCT
Shadylane21:Mega-Tek
shakesha22: OCT
SheaM: Mega-Tek
Silkydreamgirl: Mega-Tek
Shimmie: OCT Pack
shocol: OCT
shortyluv: Mega-Tek
slim_thick:OCT Pack
slimmzz: OCT 
slimzz: Mega-Tek 
smooth*fro
Soliel185: Mega-Tek
song_of_serenity: Mega-Tek
soulie: Mega-Tek
sqzbly1969:Mega-Tek
SummerRain: OCT
sunbasque: Mega-Tek
Susan294:Mega-Tek/OCT
sweetie77: OCT
tallen:Mega-Tek
TashaK:OCT
tiff curl: Mega-Tek
tlstacy12: Mega-Tek
tnorenberg: Rejuvenator
Tootuff: OCT
toy: Mega-Tek
Trinistarr:Mega-Tek
trenise:OCT Pack
trj1922: Mega-Tek
Trudy: OCT/Mega-Tek
tsmith: Mega-Tek
tt8: MT                                
Twilight80: Mega-Tek
Twisties: OCT Pack
twnz&1mo: Mega-Tek
unique4lyfe33:Mega-Tek
valerie: Mega-Tek
vanita:Mega-Tek
Victomae:Mega-Tek/OCT
ViloetWylde: Mega-Tek
VinDieselsWifey:Mega-Tek
vivEz daNs lamouR: OCT
voyagetome:Mega-Tek
VWVixxen: Mega-Tek
weaveologist: Mega-Tek/OCT
WomanlyCharm: OCT/Mega-Tek
yodie: OCT/Mega-Tek
Zeal: Mega-Tek
*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 5, 2008)

Here are some tips for newbies, Originally posted by Shimmie:


Shimmie said:


> Snuckles This is Just for You!
> 
> Attention Newbies!
> 
> ...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 5, 2008)

Originally posted by TT8:

Hi Ladies
It's time for another hair growth challenge!
The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE* is *MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009.* *You can join at anytime between now and then. *. *PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST**
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
Price $26.95, Tax $1.56,  Total $38.51

 The official OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009. You can join at anytime between now and then. . PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.stagecoastwest.com

http://www.valleyvet.com

http://www.kvvet.com

JustKiya gave me website for the Canadian challengers. This is a list of Canandian Vendors. 

http://www.pacificwestenterprises.com/retailers.htm

FOR GALLON SIZE TUB OF MEGA-TEK
http://neeps.com/searchresult.html?...6771492516079&.autodone=http://www.neeps.com/
Price: $ 149.26



Sindeee said:



			I don't know but I though this would be a great idea for anyone wanting to buy Mega-Tek but didn't want to sift through the thousands of posts to get different web addresses.



So I'll start.



Consider it a MT cheat sheet!

I purchased mine from: http://kvvet.com

They're offering FREE SHIPPING with any order over $50.00. 

ALSO, there is a coupon code you can use: SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054


http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_...alse&mscssid=0407683DA633481688CF648B6A586F1C

Click to expand...



_____________________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________








*HELPFUL INFO*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*PRODUCT INGREDIENTS*

Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance

Mega-Tek Rebuilder:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
DI = Different ingredient AND HU = Higher up on the list

The Rebuilder has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids than OCT
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*FUN RECIPES*(these also help combat shedding)
Mega-Tek Mix:in a small container mix 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA from lotioncrafters.com. (thanks justkiya) 

OCT/Mega-Tek combo:mix MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day


Mega-Tek Mix:6 oz MT cell rebuilder, 1 oz grapeseed oil, 1oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil, 1 oz aloe vera oil (aloe vera gel can also be used)15 -18 drops of rosemary or peppermint or lavender essential oil (or 5-6 drops of each), 2 oz BB Oil Moisturizer hair lotion with castor oil and aloe, 1 Tblspn of flowers of sulfur powder (yellow), 3 tubes of MN
    -1. Mix the MN with the BB moisturizer in a bowl first 
    -2. Mix all ingredients together in a color applicator bottle, shake and squeeze on scalp only daily 

"Pre-oil" with OCT or Mega-Tek: 1). oil scalp first with an oil such as almond oil, extra virgin olive oil, safflower oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil, ayurveda oils or any other oil you like 2). then apply the OCT or Mega-Tek to scalp with a color-applicator bottle
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Treatments for Shedding
1.Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_...r+EGO+Hot+Oil+Treatment+with+Garlic&x=14&y=22

2. Alter Ego Cren
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_bt?url=search-alias=beauty&field-keywords=Alter+EGO+Cren&x=0&y=0

3. Remedee Shampoo/Leave-In
http://www.buty-wave.com/

4. take odorless kyolic garlic supplements to combat shedding from the inside out. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ovación,
tt8*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 5, 2008)

...........................


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, DSD for setting up the Oct thread!  All is well over here.   

I posted in the old thread my progress in my nape area.

5 week progress:

Aug 29: http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/megatek/aug_sep2008/img0358.html

Oct 3:http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/megatek/aug_sep2008/week42.html

More photos are in my fotki.

I finally got some OCT, so I will be adding that to my MT mix.


----------



## Twisties (Oct 5, 2008)

Doing very well. I am wearing a wig for October - December.  I put my hair in plaits to wear underneath.  

I use the Ovation 3x's a week and wigging it make it easier --don't have to worry about styling my hair.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, thanks for asking!  I think it's going well for me.  I've gotten a lot of thickness and as far as growth I got no less than a half inch app around on it first month of usage.  I'm waiting for that growth spurt.  The thickness is off the chain...  My scalp has been sore for about a week so I took a week off and starting back up again.  I was doing daily scalp massages.  Think I prolly got a little too rough so we will see.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 5, 2008)

Belle, your progress is off the chain!!!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Oct 5, 2008)

*I've been alternating between both for about a month now. I have not straightened my hair to do a length check, but it is a lot thicker since I began, and my hair "feels" stronger too...*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 5, 2008)

a fresh thread


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 5, 2008)

my hair feels much stronger now that I have been using MT. It might just be my hair but when I just finish putting MT on my scalp and comb my hair back it looks all shiny and striaght like I put moisturizer on. My sister be like what you just put on your hair? lol 

ETA: one downside is that I do have a little white residue left on my scalp when I dont use oil w/ MT.


----------



## november wind (Oct 5, 2008)

Still going strong.  Lots of thickness and some growth =)


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Oct 5, 2008)

I noticed a lot of thickness and my sides are coming in strong. I have  been consistently using MT for 2.5 weeks. 

I mixed in a spray bottle 3oz MT avocado and 3oz MT botanical with 3 oz Grapeseed oil, 4 drops rosemary EO, 4 drops peppermint EO and 2 oz infusium 23. applied 2x daily

3oz MT kept in a separate applicator. Apply 3 times a week to the scalp only.

I have to incorporate more scalp massages.


----------



## hothair (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, my hair's thicker, not sure if I've got more growth than I would have without Megatek, but definitely got the thickness(BTW been using over 4 months)


----------



## bluwatersoul (Oct 5, 2008)

*I got some OCT about two weeks ago....prior to that was MT'ing it for about a month every day, religiously. I am in braids so it is difficult to see growth but I am growing ALOT of new hair and my braids get loose on a much more regular basis.

Now that the season is changing, I am finding it more difficult to stay moisturized...aargh!*


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm still using OCT and MT every other day. My edges are growing in really fast....will post pics in a few days.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 5, 2008)

Only used my MT once. But today I wanted to try something different and Put Nexxus Humectress on my hair and then some MT Massage and let it sit for a few hours. what ya'll think. I like using my MT as a DC or cond because I know I can't commit to scalp applications.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Oct 5, 2008)

O.k.  I'm taking MT and was not consistent with it as I wanted to be.  After looking at your progress pictures I will be for now on!!  As I said before, my kids hair have gotten a lot of length.

Here are my little pics one taken 5/26 (I checked) and the other 9/28.
So now that I plan to be on top of things, I hope to have the growth that some of you all have.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 5, 2008)

I have only being using the MegaTek for a short time now and my hair is extremely thick and lush.


----------



## Andy1979 (Oct 5, 2008)

Please add me to the list.  I will be starting tonight with MT only


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi everyone.  I posted in the last thread and it was long so I won't repost.  Anyway, everything is still going well with me.  I am wearing a sew-in so the only way to check for growth is to see if I can left a braid (the ones that are cornrowed underneath the weave).  I will be taking it down November 1, doing a length check, wearing it in a phony for a week and then getting another sew-in for the remainder of the year.


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 5, 2008)

I made a fresh megatek mixture- arnica oil, megatek, microtek gel, turkey red castor oil and bergamot oil.

I will take a picture and post it after I remove my tree braids.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Oct 5, 2008)

Geminigirl, I saw your comment in the last thread, but could not respond because it was locked.  

To answer your question, my children are 11 1/2 and 10.  Yes, I personally think it's safe.  The company says that it's made for humans, even Ovations formula, is not much different, just the packaging so that humans will feel more comfortable using it.

I wish I had taken pics of their hair.  They are braided right now as usual.  They have not had any reactions except tremendous hair growth.  I have also used it in my 4 yr old cousin.  Her hair has thrived as well.  When I was on the MTG wagon, I used it in their hair as well...nothing but progress.  I think MT might be better for children actually.

I know a white girl that I used to go to school with that used horse products ever since she could remember, she always had long thick hair, still does.  Her family owned horses and said that's all they ever used.  I thought she was crazy, but looks who's crazy with her now.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 5, 2008)

ok...thanks for answering I def wanna try this in my babies hair. It is chemical free I believe but still wasn't sure but was gonna try eventually.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am back cowashing and megassaging for the winter. 

I will be applying megatek atleast 4 times a week to my scalp. Since its getting cold, I will do my cowashing and such at night. I found a way to do it so that when its dry in the morning, I still look put together. If I can get solid growth for the rest of the year, I just might be able to hit apl. If not, I will surely be there in the spring. I am super excited. I have never in my life had hair this long. Good Luck Ladies.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I join please? 

I'm going to apply some MT in the morning and wash it out after an hour or so.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2008)

I visited my mom the other day and she says that she noticed that my hair has improved since I saw her in August! (Sorry, no pics yet ). I broke my laptop the other day  so I won't be posting as much as I normally do but as soon as I get another, I'll post pics. (The screen is cracked  and the manufacturer wants to charge more than I want to pay to fix it. It's cheaper to buy another laptop.)


----------



## tallnomad (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been applying MT and OCT to my scalp over night and then doing CO washes in the morning.  

I also have noticed that my hair appears to be softer, however, I am in braids and will be in the them until December.

And thanks to Shimmie, I will not be mixing these with anything else from now on.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 5, 2008)

I have been using MT since April 21. This pic was taken on April 23:






I took the pic below yesterday, Oct 5. my hair is definitely growing slowly but surely. Im wearing a different bra and my hair isnt fully straight but this is good enough. I know i need a trim but im still growing and i will even it up when i get to bra strap. Thanks for the support ladies and thanks to MT!!!


----------



## deejoy (Oct 5, 2008)

Yo hair is so purty Sunbasque!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> I have been using MT since April 21. This pic was taken on April 23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is definitely a difference, not only in length but also in how lush your hair is in the second set of pics.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> I have been using MT since April 21. This pic was taken on April 23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful! I'd be happy with that amount of growth!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 5, 2008)

HEY Y'ALL!
I'm still hanging and banging! However i have a problem and need some help. So the shedding stopped when I was on the OCT (6000 mg garlic per day). I got convinced to get the MT this time when my OCT ran out.... Okay I know the ingredients are similar... but I used MT on my scalp after cowashing  (I cowash Thurs-Sat) and before I went to bed... my regular regimen with the OCT... My hair was shedding in bunches! I took a pic and sent it to my friend and she said that it was a lot of hair.. 

I know there's a million different ways to use it... so that scared the **** out of me ... and instead of straight I added some SAA and castor oil... did anyone else have this issue after switching over from OCT to MT... I want to do my MT straight no chaser...but I don't want to have 3 long a$$ strands of hair left on my head!! LOL! So I'm thinking perhaps I shouldn't be leaving it on the scalp...? Maybe how it was when we first started when people were washing, then putting this on the scalp and then rinsing it out... do you all think it will give me the same effectiveness? I'm thinking leaving it on the scalp is what's causing all the shedding. I would just go back to OCT but I got 4 bottles of this MT from valleyvet to get free shipping... RODPJ!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm still doing good - took a two week break  Sitting here twisting my hair up now, and I'll MT as soon as I'm done...


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 5, 2008)

wow sunbasque thats great progress!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> I have been using MT since April 21. This pic was taken on April 23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can definitely see the difference!! Very nice!!! 



JustKiya said:


> I'm still doing good - took a two week break  Sitting here twisting my hair up now, and I'll MT as soon as I'm done...


 
As long as you don't stop using it completely. What's with the breaks?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> You can definitely see the difference!! Very nice!!!
> 
> *Thanks to you and everyone *
> 
> As long as you don't stop using it completely. What's with the breaks?



I havent used mine too in like a week.


----------



## Princess4real (Oct 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> I have been using MT since April 21. This pic was taken on April 23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful growth! 

ETA: Can you give us your routine? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> As long as you don't stop using it completely. What's with the breaks? erplexed



 I've realized that I have to 'prep' my hair to MT nightly - if it's not in two strand twists, I won't do it, because manipulating my loose hair on a daily basis in order to get to my scalp makes using MT pointless.  So - if I have a really busy weekend, and don't get a change to TST my hair - I don't MT that week. 

I REALLY should be doing something other than twisting my hair right now, but I refuse to let it be a 3 week break.  

So yeah, that's wassup.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I've realized that I have to 'prep' my hair to MT nightly - *if it's not in two strand twists, I won't do it,* because manipulating my loose hair on a daily basis in order to get to my scalp makes using MT pointless.  So - if I have a really busy weekend, and don't get a change to TST my hair - I don't MT that week.
> 
> I REALLY should be doing something other than twisting my hair right now, but I refuse to let it be a 3 week break.
> 
> So yeah, that's wassup.


 
I agree with the bolded...I got the idea of MT'ing and OCT'ing in TST from YOU. It is soooo much easier that way and less manipulation  I also find that I use less of the product now with the pre-parts. 

OK I was just making sure that you weren't becoming bored with the product.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Oct 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> I have been using MT since April 21. This pic was taken on April 23:
> 
> 
> I took the pic below yesterday, Oct 5. my hair is definitely growing slowly but surely. Im wearing a different bra and my hair isnt fully straight but this is good enough. I know i need a trim but im still growing and i will even it up when i get to bra strap. Thanks for the support ladies and thanks to MT!!!



WOW Sunbasque, that's some freakin amazing progress!

I'm still on the bandwagon.  Not as often as I was in the beginning, but still here, and picking it up.  I was finding that it sorta weighed down my fine hair, so I backed off for a while.  I'm now just applying to my scalp - because I ran out of the bottle of my MT.  I'm going to order some more, and continue what was working for me which was applying it as it's directed, and then applying to my scalp every other night.

For now until that bottle is here, I will be applying to my scalp.  I'm still on track for APL by Dec, and I hope MT can ensure that I do in fact reach that goal.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 5, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I agree with the bolded...I got the idea of MT'ing and OCT'ing in TST from YOU. It is soooo much easier that way and less manipulation  I also find that I use less of the product now with the pre-parts.
> 
> OK I was just making sure that you weren't becoming bored with the product.



Oh, no, girl, not bored at all..... It's funny, as I was answering your post, I was thinking that I don't _*mind*_ taking breaks because I plan on using this product for a very, very, very long time. It's joined the ranks of henna as something that I can't forsee myself no longer using at some point.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Oct 5, 2008)

My goodness I haven't seen this much progress since the product Surge came out a couple of years ago.  What's the link to Megatek? Is it some shampoo?  What particular MegaTek product are you using?  Thanks!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Oct 6, 2008)

Checking in....


I'm using the Ovation system once a week as a whole and 2x a week with the OCT on my scalp only....I'm 13 weeks post and started about 3 weeks ago. Can't really tell how much the product is helping me yet...its a ton of new growth though. Not sure how long I'm going to stretch, but will definitely make this my first stop with progress pictures. My LHCF anniversary is in December...but lawd knows I'm not going to be able to hold out that long.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I have been using MT since 9/11/08, and OCT started 10/ 1/08, I notice some thickness from the MT , my edges are getting fuller but it short and fine hair , but I have notice  progress for the short time I been using MT product. My little ponytail has gotten a little longer as well. Sorry I have no picture , but again I dont know how to post picture.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 6, 2008)

OK...  I think I have a new love... 

A side effect of the MT and especially the OCT (I'm using both for now) is that my new growth is coming in soooooooooo soft.  I was worried about stretching because I thought it would be too much new growth.  But, it seems like the stretching is easier, not harder, with OCT/MT because of the softness.  I am trying a 15 week stretch this time.  My previous stretch was 11 weeks.  I ended up relaxing after 11 weeks instead of the planned 13 weeks because we evacuated for Gustav and I could not co-wash my hair like I usually do so my new growth became unmanagable.  The 15 week stretch would put me back on track for my goal of only relaxing 4 times a year.


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be posting pics tonight finally


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 6, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> OK... I think I have a new love...
> 
> A side effect of the MT and especially the OCT (I'm using both for now) is that my new growth is coming in soooooooooo soft. I was worried about stretching because I thought it would be too much new growth. But, it seems like the stretching is easier, not harder, with OCT/MT because of the softness. I am trying a 15 week stretch this time. My previous stretch was 11 weeks. I ended up relaxing after 11 weeks instead of the planned 13 weeks because we evacuated for Gustav and I could not co-wash my hair like I usually do so my new growth became unmanagable. The 15 week stretch would put me back on track for my goal of only relaxing 4 times a year.


 
My new growth is alot softer too. I haven't relaxed since about May I think. I am stretched but I usually don't relax until I can't comb my hair anymore since I wear weave 100% of the time anyway. I relaxed in May because I'd been using MTG and wanted to know if it was working. I was thinking I will relax in December to see the full effects of the MT/OCT because tho I flat ironed it before taking my pics, there was STILL lots of new growth that kept me from seeing the full potential of my h_ar_'.

When I bought the OCT I got the entire system. I have been wearing weaves for years so found no need to take care of my hair. Needless to say it was damanged. I shampooed my hair with the OCT shampoo and babyyyyyy. My hair was shiny and bouncy and doing the darn thing....Even though I just put my wig back on. But still! You all will see the different in the pics into tonight.


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 6, 2008)

I just ordered MT. I'm in y'all. Will post a starting pic by next week (after i receive the MT).


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 6, 2008)

Honey6928215 said:


> My goodness I haven't seen this much progress since the product Surge came out a couple of years ago.  What's the link to Megatek? Is it some shampoo?  What particular MegaTek product are you using?  Thanks!



Honey6928215,

I am going to repost this here for you and we are using Megatek Rebuilder or Megatek coat Rebuilder.


Here are some tips for newbies, Originally posted by Shimmie:
Quote:
Originally Posted by Shimmie View Post
Snuckles This is Just for You!

Attention Newbies!

Help Notes for using Ovation Cell Therapy an Mega Tek

Rule #1 - Forget reading this entire thread. Yes...forget it. It's too overwhelming and you only be more confused on use of these products.

Rule # 1 - I am ON PURPOSE omitting all of the EXTRA's (even my extras I've shared in earlier posts) that so many us have listed in our regimes.

I am posting the Simple Method which is ALL anyone needs to follow.

Rule #3 - Relax and Allow your Hair to Grow...It will.

Steps for Using these products that WORK!

I. Ovation Hair Care System

www.ovationhair.com

Main Product in this system that produces Growth:

Ovation Cell Therapy - The Growth Product

http://www.ovationhair.com/OvationStore.asp?ac=lk&cat=2

How to use:

1. Apply to scalp as you would hair oil or hair grease and gently massage into your scalp with the pads (soft part) of your fingers.

2. Leave on your scalp for at least an hour then rinse your scalp with lukewarm water and proceed with your favorite hair conditioner. Place in protective style.

3. OR --- leave in overnight and rinse out in the morning. Place hair in protective style.

That's it. You're done!

3. How often? At least 3 times a week. Each night is fine, but 3 times a week is plenty. I know because I've done so.

You do not need all three Ovation products. Although I have the complete system, I mainly use the Cell Therapy.

II. Mega Tek -- Same as above

1. Apply to scalp as you would a scalp conditoner or hair grease.
2. Gently massage the prduct into scalp with soft pads of your fingers.
3. Leave in at least one hour or overnight.
4. Rinse out, condition hair with favorite hair conditioner.
5. Put hair in protective style.

Which Product does what?

Mega Tek will thicken your hair -- fast! It will also strenghten your hair which will lenghten your hair.

Ovation Cell Therapy will lengthen your hair --- fast! It just doesn't thicken as quickly as the Mega Tek does. But it sure gives the length.

Shampooing your hair....

As often or as little as you wish. I use shampoo only once a month.

However, at least 3 times a week, I Condition-Wash with my favorite conditioner. After I rinse, the conditioner out, I apply either Ovation or Mega Tek to my scalp. If I'm sleepy, I leave it in overnight.

I even go out in public with this product in my hair. Ain't nobody gonna grow my hair but me, so I could care less about what anyone thinks.

Key Principle - Make it easy on yourself. The only method to focus upon is that this is a scalp treatment. And it's not complicated

Do your thing with it and forget about all of the extras, such as the oils, and whatever else you've been reading. You DO NOT NEED IT!

Oiling Your Scalp:

Only if you want to. And if so, use either Castor Oil or Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil. They are growth oils.

If you want to mix a little oil with the Ovation or Mega Tek, you can, but you do not have to. It's only an option. However, if you do, only use Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil. Again, these are growth oils.

SHEDDING

It's happens, but do not panick. I had major shedding after the 3rd week of Ovation, but I survived and so did my hair.

Garlic saved the day and my hair and my nerves Garlic stops the shedding.

Garlic Tabs:

Internally: Take 1 -3 tablets per day. That's all you need. Don't overload on this because it's not necessary.

Externally: Make a garlic paste as follows:

About 1 Tablespoon of Garlic Powder (not Garlic Salt -- Powder only)

Mix with with enough Castor Oil (or Olive Oil or Jojoba Oil) to make a thin paste.

Apply this Garlic paste onto and into your entire head, hair and scalp. Cover your head with plastic cap and leave this mixture on your head for a least one hour. YOU DO NOT NEED HEAT!. Your body heat is quite sufficient. I use one of those gold mylar (foil) plastic caps and it truly heats up my hair on its own.

Now wash your hair with a mild shampoo and then condition your hair. Place into a protective style and Smile! Cause your shedding has just been 'checked' ...

Now if you want to spend extra money, you can purchase the Alter Ego Garlic Hair cream conditioner. I love this product and it smells so light and fresh and it works!

Here's one of many links for the product:

http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?goodsIdx=2157

Moisture:

Keep your hair moisturized as well. Do what you know is best for moisturizing your hair. Use your favorite DC's (Deep conditioning products/regimes). Just make it easy for YOU. That's the Key --- making it easy for you to maintain.

Other Proteins:

Stay away from them. Both of these products are protein heavy and you do not need other proteins. It will dry your hair.

Here's a Treat for your Hair:

"The Kiya Fizzie" --- The KF Solution from our family member "Just Kiya"

Add a little Sea Salt (1/2 teaspoon) to a huge handful of your favorite hair conditioner. Any conditioner of your choice.

Mix well and apply to your hair. Cover with Plasic cap for at least an hour. Rinse out and your hair will be as soft as can be. This also Relaxes the ends of your hair. See pic #4 in my siggy pikistrip. Treat yourself to the Kiya Fizzie once a week. Your hair will love you for it.

Ladies this is it! I am so sorry for adding to the confusion. We all want to grow our hair super fast, well this is it! When I stopped adding all of the extras my hair grew. The only 'extra' in my regime is the use of the Garlic. That's it. My hair grew even faster.

Okay............now go grow that hair!



I'm going to ask DSD to post this up front to make it easier for the Newbies.

Until we get this posted up front just remember this is post number #3567.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 6, 2008)

great progress sunbasque


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.

Have a good night ladies.

 *First week of SEPTEMBER               First week of OCTOBER*









 First week of SEPTEMBER          First week of OCTOBER


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great growth.  I'm looking forward to seeing more results soon.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, ladies..yall got some serious growth going on.   Keep up the good work!


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 6, 2008)

THANKS!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi 

I have a question do any one use MT and OCT together as a mixed.


----------



## voyagetome (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm checkin in i have been using MT for about a month my new growth is off the chain! I can tell its growing fast but it is SOOOOOOO SOFT. With this stuff i might be able to BC around Christmas time 

Man i really need a new camera!!! Ill try and use one of my friends this weekend so i can post some pics.

p.s. Everyone is growing beautifully!


----------



## BSL2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> I have been using MT since April 21. This pic was taken on April 23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG, this is some nice growth.  I've been on the fence about megatek, but umm, I think I need to get it now.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Ladis,

I am getting corns rows with human hair next wekend and I still want to use my mega-tek but im not sure if washing will mess up the braids. Is anyone else using this product with braids, please PM me or post your regime.

eta: i was skeptical after my relaxer b/c i didnt notice growth right away from the MT but im two weeks post and I def. see the new growth comming in!!!

Good Luck everyone

Thanks!


----------



## Nya33 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey ladies been using 4 a wk and my hair already feels thicker at the roots! Luv ths stuff.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 7, 2008)

My roots are feeling very thick at the moment - it's great!


----------



## ParvaniVida (Oct 7, 2008)

My OCT came in the mail today!!! I didn't read Shimmie's post and I bought the entire system (albeit the little bottles). I'm still trying to figure out if I will go ahead and use the entire system today.  At any rate, I have to say I'm a little perturbed that I paid $2.00 extra and they left the fedex box on my porch.     I would have had to go up to FedEx and start something if it was missing!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 7, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> My OCT came in the mail today!!! I didn't read Shimmie's post and I bought the entire system (albeit the little bottles). I'm still trying to figure out if I will go ahead and use the entire system today.  At any rate, I have to say I'm a little perturbed that I paid $2.00 extra and they left the fedex box on my porch.     I would have had to go up to FedEx and start something if it was missing!





You're a better person than I am.  I would have complained to the company that I didn't receive my items - not much the courier company can do about it as they didn't get a signature.  Why on earth do couriers do that - it's pretty stupid! 

I would say (but check with Shimmie as she's the OCT/MT expert) that if you've spent the money you should just go ahead and use the whole line.

Good luck with it.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 8, 2008)

Start date 9/11/08 

1st , 2nd and 3rd picture taken 9/11/08
4th picture taken  9/19/08
5th and 6th picture taken 10/07/08






I am loving my MT and OCT, Thanks for all of your wonderful infomation


----------



## Honey6928215 (Oct 8, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> Here are my growth pics from the first week of September to the first week of October. I have only been faithful a month with my regimen MT/OCT/Beemine applied to the scalp every or every other day and co-wash/wash whenever I feel like it which is usually three times a week. I don't use anything special to wash or co-wash with. The pics of Oct I used OCT shampoo to shampoo. I will also post in the challenges progress pics thread. I used the wing of one of the birds in my back tatoo to measure...lol.
> 
> Have a good night ladies.
> 
> ...


 

Good Lord that's a lot for a month! I'm definitely getting these two.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh why, oh why is OCT shipping so expensive
I need to get my hands on it. Come on ladies, someone please work with me! Pretty please!!!


----------



## trenise (Oct 8, 2008)

I got my OCT pack yesterday, used the shampoo, put the cell therapy in and slept in it overnight, then put the conditioner over it this morning and rinsed it out. I'm excited to get started.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 8, 2008)

Great progress ladies.

I have been using MT for about a month.  Every other day if not everyday.  I am natural so I can't say what i am getting length wise...but man...my hair is thick as EVER.  Hope when I straighten in a week or so I see sometype of difference.  Last time I straightened...it was noticiable thicker...VERY thick.  Got several comments on how thick it was...

I am considering OCT but I am hesitant...If I pay 50 bucks...I need it to WORK and not just work...but work overtime. LOL  I am considering alternating a month of one and then a month of the other...we shall see.  Not like I need the thickness...I need LENGTH.


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 8, 2008)

Honey6928215 said:


> Good Lord that's a lot for a month! I'm definitely getting these two.


 
Thank you and Thank GOD:superbanana:


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 8, 2008)

My MT smells so yummy. I am glad that I got it. I can't wait to see results. I am stratching and use it everyday as a cowash or conditioner. I can't wait to get thicker hair. It looks as if the condtion of my hair is getting better but I am trying to hold off flat irong until I get my relaxer at the end of this month. I might just go ahead so i can take pics and show ya'll the comparison between now and a relaxer in 2-3 wks.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 8, 2008)

My latest pictures show the comparison of using Mega-Tek for 20 days and 61 days.
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparisionbetween2/comparisonofbackusi.html

Back hair stretched
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparisionbetween2/comparisionshowingb.html

Sides stretched
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparisionbetween2/thesidesstretchedat.html

Other side stretched
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparisionbetween2/otheruppersidestret.html

Stretched at the side
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparisionbetween2/lowerhairstretcheda.html

Stretched at the other side
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparisionbetween2/lowersidestretchedu.html

I am very pleased with the results. The next set of updates with by done in November.


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 8, 2008)

Valerie,

Great results. I will post some pics one of these days.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 8, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> Valerie,
> 
> Great results. I will post some pics one of these days.



Thank you for your encouragement!


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks, DSD for setting up the Oct thread!  All is well over here.
> 
> I posted in the old thread my progress in my nape area.
> 
> ...



Awesome, JL!!!! You sure are growing!!


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay Valerie- I see you growing too!!! Your hair has gotten thicker !!

I'll be back to check the other successful posts tonight. Wonderful progress ladies !!!!!


----------



## dstdiva (Oct 8, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladis,
> 
> I am getting corns rows with human hair next wekend and I still want to use my mega-tek but im not sure if washing will mess up the braids. Is anyone else using this product with braids, please PM me or post your regime.
> 
> ...



i have cornrows and have been using MT. i don't wash my hair in cornrows, tho. just clean my scalp once per week with witch hazel.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow Valeria  you hair is looking thick  good luck with your growth 



Valerie said:


> My latest pictures show the comparison of using Mega-Tek for 20 days and 61 days.
> http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/comparisionbetween2/comparisonofbackusi.html
> 
> Back hair stretched
> ...


----------



## CheLala13 (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't decide if I should get the MT or the OCT...

I'm transitioning and I want (NEED) my hair to get longer.

It's already super thick. Any suggestions....??


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mbump post


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 8, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> I can't decide if I should get the MT or the OCT...
> 
> I'm transitioning and I want (NEED) my hair to get longer.
> 
> It's already super thick. Any suggestions....??




Hey there,

I took this from the first page of the challenge:
Which Product does what?

Mega Tek will thicken your hair -- fast! It will also strengthen your hair which will lengthen your hair.

Ovation Cell Therapy will lengthen your hair --- fast! It just doesn't thicken as quickly as the Mega Tek does. But it sure gives the length.

hths


BTW, your hair is very pretty in your avatar picture.


----------



## shadylane21 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just started using this on wet hair(scalp) and I am not likeing the way it makes my hair feel anyone else?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 8, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> I can't decide if I should get the MT or the OCT...
> 
> I'm transitioning and I want (NEED) my hair to get longer.
> 
> It's already super thick. Any suggestions....??



What tishee said  I'd definitely start with the OCT. 



shadylane21 said:


> I just started using this on wet hair(scalp) and I am not likeing the way it makes my hair feel anyone else?



I don't use it on wet hair either - it feels tacky? sticky? gummy? I don't know - it feels like instant build-up, whatever it is. *shrug*


----------



## CheLala13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks tishee & JustKiya!

I think I will start with the OCT!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been using MT for a little over a week.  The thickness is very noticeable and I can't wait until my length starts kicking in!  I couldn't resist and went ahead and purchased the OCT system as well.  It just arrived today and I'm as happy as a lark!  I pre-poo'd, used the system's shampoo, DC'd with ORS Replenishing Pak and applied the OCT to my wet head.  I can't wait to see results.  

This is my beginning picture.  September 2008 (before any growth aids).  Wish me luck!

Sisterly,
Ivy


----------



## shadylane21 (Oct 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> What tishee said  I'd definitely start with the OCT.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use it on wet hair either - it feels tacky? sticky? gummy? I don't know - it feels like instant build-up, whatever it is. *shrug*


 
Thanks I will not be using on wet hair anymore.


----------



## joib (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi ladies, I am still using MT. I am taking a two week break from daily application because I can't part my hair from all of the ng. I don't want to texlax early so I decided to put braids in and go from there. Will be meggasagings next week. I love MT. BTW, everyone's hair looks fantastic!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Oct 8, 2008)

Howdy Ladies!

Itz been a while. Been watching from the sidelines...anyhoo

Here is a place to buy some MT. Free shipping at $39 and the prices are decent 2.

http://www.yourequinestore.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=eqyss&Page=1


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I have my braids in now. I put a little over 3 ounces of MT and almost an ounce of filtered water and a teaspoon of oils into an applicator bottle to put on my scalp daily. This mixture is thin enough not to leave a buildup appearance. I plan to wash once a week. I'm hoping to get six months of growth in four months.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been using MT for around 3 weeks.  I notice that I do have a lot of new growth, and the new growth is currently soft.    I apply MT to my scalp  almost everyday, sometimes I take a day or two break.  I am starting to be convinced that I need to try OCT.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 9, 2008)

shadylane21 said:


> I just started using this on wet hair(scalp) and I am not likeing the way it makes my hair feel anyone else?


 
You may be putting too much on.  I have both MT and OCT.  The OCT goes on much lighter IMHO so I only use the MT when I wash and rollerset my hair.  The MT definitely requires a light touch.


----------



## growinmyhair (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi ladies, i really want to try the Oct, but my hairs in braids right now, and i wash my hair once a week, do i have to wash it out or can i apply it to my scalp everyday and wash on it out on sunday, also some ladies have mentioned shedding, i'm kinda scared because while my hairs in braids i want know whether i'm shedding unless i  take a braid down too check, my hair is thick so i dont want to be left with thin hair. any advice.


----------



## guccip1010 (Oct 9, 2008)

Exactly which Mega Tek should i purchase? There are a few that i have seen online. Im confused.


----------



## Eclass215 (Oct 9, 2008)

hey ladies.  So I've been using Megatek for about 2 months now, and I see improvement.  I think I may have to re-order soon so I don't run out!  I'm ejnoying this way too much.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 9, 2008)

guccip1010 said:


> Exactly which Mega Tek should i purchase? There are a few that i have seen online. Im confused.




The megatek rebuilder:

http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/16ounmegreb.html


I ordered mine from valleyvet.com but this is a pic of how the bottle looks.

hths


----------



## Kozmc Kittn (Oct 9, 2008)

*Good morning to you all!!! I just recieved my bottle of OCT yesterday and I used it last night  and wrapped my hair and when I get home tonight I plan on washing it out and deep conditioning and reapplying to my scalp. I have the MT and have been totally satisfied with it. I have been using it now for over a month and my NG (new growth) is out of this world!! I have currently been without a relaxer since July 7, 2008 and I am anticipating on going natural for the betterment of my hair and just to try and do away with chemicals and see where my hair goes from there I want to so badly try braids for the first time in my life, and I think that I will, just to give it all a rest while I use these products. Im sorry I got off topic, now about OCT. Well as I stated I wrapped my hair and when I un wrapped it this morning, I could see where my hair had actually taken on a different appearance. It was softer, shinnier, and straighter from root to tip. I had also massged my scalp with my MT and I guess the two mingled and feel in love, I know that I am with these two products. I know I keep sayin that I will post pics and I will as soon as possible. I am being patient, but I honestly can't wait till I see more definite results of these products.*
*I wish you all well and many blessings!!*


----------



## 4mia (Oct 9, 2008)

hi everyone, i just realied this is a new thread, Is anyone using MT experiencing extreme ichyness?Lawd its driving me crazy


----------



## pri (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey...not sure if I already replied to this but...I'm doing pretty great w/ MT..I've been using it for 2 months and the strength,thickness and growth are definitely there. I am 9 wks post and I have about what I would get at 12 wks instead...so I'm happy w/ that. I will post pics asap.


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 9, 2008)

4mia said:


> hi everyone, i just realied this is a new thread, Is anyone using MT experiencing extreme ichyness?Lawd its driving me crazy



I had this issue when I first started using it but then I added a little castor oil and the issue was resolved immediately. HTH.


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 9, 2008)

growinmyhair said:


> Hi ladies, i really want to try the Oct, but my hairs in braids right now, and i wash my hair once a week, do i have to wash it out or can i apply it to my scalp everyday and wash on it out on sunday, also some ladies have mentioned shedding, i'm kinda scared because while my hairs in braids i want know whether i'm shedding unless i  take a braid down too check, my hair is thick so i dont want to be left with thin hair. any advice.



I have used megatek with micros and tree braids with good results. I have thick hair and it has only made it thicker. The shedding did not affect the thickness of my hair at all. I am still using megatek with tree braids now.


----------



## anon123 (Oct 9, 2008)

I got my MT a week ago and have been using it only on my edges.  I apply and leave on for 15-30 minutes.  Then I rinse out with warm water.  Sometimes I apply moisturizer to the edges, but they don't feel any worse, really, some sometimes I don't.  I've been doing it every other day.  Hopefully in a month's time I'll see some difference.


----------



## enveed1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am in.I just ordered some mega tek just now.I will post pictures tonight after I wash my hair for the befores.I am excited


----------



## joib (Oct 9, 2008)

Eclass215 said:


> hey ladies.  So I've been using Megatek for about 2 months now, and I see improvement.  I think I may have to re-order soon so I don't run out!  I'm ejnoying this way too much.


Huge difference in only a month. How are you using your MT? Excellent progress.


----------



## growinmyhair (Oct 9, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> I have used megatek with micros and tree braids with good results. I have thick hair and it has only made it thicker. The shedding did not affect the thickness of my hair at all. I am still using megatek with tree braids now.


  Thanks carameldiva, i was going to get the oct, but i think i will try megatek first, glad to hear your getting good results. hopefully i'll get some too.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 9, 2008)

4mia said:


> hi everyone, i just realied this is a new thread, Is anyone using MT experiencing extreme ichyness?Lawd its driving me crazy



Heh, yeah, I seem to get the itchies everytime I restart from one of my 'breaks' - and I have castor oil in my mix. I find that a GOOD scalp massage after I apply the MT makes them chillax..... 



mwedzi said:


> I got my MT a week ago and have been using it only on my edges.  I apply and leave on for 15-30 minutes.  Then I rinse out with warm water.  Sometimes I apply moisturizer to the edges, but they don't feel any worse, really, some sometimes I don't.  I've been doing it every other day.  Hopefully in a month's time I'll see some difference.



*fingerscrossed* for you - though I'm sure you will.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 9, 2008)

Eclass215 said:


> hey ladies.  So I've been using Megatek for about 2 months now, and I see improvement.  I think I may have to re-order soon so I don't run out!  I'm ejnoying this way too much.




Wow!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya I really like this stuff. I think for christmas I'm just going to go ahead and get the gallon size. I still have 2 bottles left. I haven't noticed growth. But before I put these braids in, my hair was super strooong and thick.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 9, 2008)

Eclass215 said:


> hey ladies. So I've been using Megatek for about 2 months now, and I see improvement. I think I may have to re-order soon so I don't run out! I'm ejnoying this way too much.


 
Congrats on ur progress! I can't wait 2 post my 1st progress pics.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 9, 2008)

:wow:


I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW THICK AND LONG MY HAIR HAS GOTTEN!

I straightened my hair with my curling iron and OMG, it was so thick, long and luxurious. My hair hung like an thick ebony curtain framing my face and hanging past my shoulders. My mother and sister were in awe. I was in awe and could not believe it. I felt like Cousin It. 

So I cut an inch off to get rid of damaged ends. I have been so apprehensive about trimming, but now I know that MT will get me back to where I started. At least I hope so. I love my hair! Love me some Mega-Tek!

Dreams do come true.  

Thank you all for your knowledge and support. 

:sweet:


----------



## Kay.Dee (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm using the cell rebuilder mixed with rehydrant spray and a little bit of wild growth oil to thin it and make it easier for me to apply


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> I'm using the cell rebuilder mixed with rehydrant spray and a little bit of wild growth oil to thin it and make it easier for me to apply


 

:sweet:.......


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 10, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> :wow:
> 
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW THICK AND LONG MY HAIR HAS GOTTEN!
> ...



Girl, you will have that length back by next month. 

After seeing how GOOD megatek has been doing me, I chopped off 3 inches of thin ends last month, knowing that it would be no time before I got it back.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahem, CurlyMoo, I forgot to add:


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 10, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> :wow:
> 
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW THICK AND LONG MY HAIR HAS GOTTEN!
> ...


 
That's great girl! I just got a really good "trim" (read: cut) an I'm MT'ing like you wouldn't believe. It makes me shed more than OCT..but I make sure I rinse it out now. Hopefully it is still as effective.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

I was doing some research to find the best price for a gallon of MT and a gallon of the Premier Cream Rinse (yessir!) and stumbled across this list of retailers for our sisters north of the border (that's Canada, eh?  )

ETA: So, it looks like KvVet has the best package deal - a gallon of MT & a gallon of Cream Rinse for 240.00 (give or take a bit for shipping).  

I'm mulling over getting two gallons of the Cream Rinse since I go through it so much faster, and manage to include it on one shipping bill, and....*sigh* Yeah, it would be over 300 bucks at once, but I would be set, for at LEAST a year. At LEAST.  

I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## Encore (Oct 10, 2008)

okay ....i have broken down and subscribed
and ordered Mega-Tek from kvett .... 

can i still join?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

nOt Pochahontas said:


> okay ....i have broken down and subscribed
> and ordered Mega-Tek from kvett ....
> 
> can i still join?



Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!!


----------



## Encore (Oct 10, 2008)

yay !

how do i add my name on the list? my mega-tek should be here by tuesday


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

If you PM dontspeakdefeat, you'll be on the list in a few days.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Someone passed this along to me, and I wanted to pass it along to ya'll (and ya'll lurkers!  ) to help save some money.... I need to PM this and the Canadian links to DSD.... 



> http://www.neeps.com/horse-equine.html
> The big four of Eqyss are there for the lowest prices I found (shipping and all)...at least for my location.
> 
> 80 bucks got Megatek, Avocado Mist, the Premier Rehydrator, and the Cream Rinse shipped to me.
> ...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Anyone out there with an extra bottle of OCT for sale?

PLEASE PLEASE let me know. I would really like to try OCT.
* 
TIA

Mandy


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 10, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Ahem, CurlyMoo, I forgot to add:


 


Oh no, I won't be adding them. My sister took pictures and took the camera home with her without downloading them on my computer. So I just wanted to share my joy.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I was doing some research to find the best price for a gallon of MT and a gallon of the Premier Cream Rinse (yessir!) and stumbled across this list of retailers for our sisters north of the border (that's Canada, eh?  )
> 
> ETA: So, it looks like KvVet has the best package deal - a gallon of MT & a gallon of Cream Rinse for 240.00 (give or take a bit for shipping).
> 
> ...


Oh WOW, thank you so much for this JustKiya. As soon as my MT runs out I am going to check out the store in Edmonton. This will save me the darn shipping price.
Thank you, Thank you, thank you!!!!!!


----------



## ParvaniVida (Oct 11, 2008)

For those of you that are using OCT I have a quick question:

Does OCT dry out your new growth?  I originally used MT, but for some reason it seems like my new growth is more dry now that I am using OCT. The length of my hair is soft, but the new growth is dry.  My regimen is just about the same as it was with MT but now my new growth seems to be more dry.  I've tried putting the OCT on wet and dry hair...but no luck.  Any ideas?


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Oct 11, 2008)

I finally gave in and ordered the OCT trio. I used it Thursday. I got a touch up last week and an all around mini trim. My hair is at bsl now and I have bangs. Gotta a post a new pic. So far so good. I'll do a comparison shot when I'm though with the bottles. I plan to use it once a week.


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 11, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> For those of you that are using OCT I have a quick question:
> 
> Does OCT dry out your new growth?  I originally used MT, but for some reason it seems like my new growth is more dry now that I am using OCT. The length of my hair is soft, but the new growth is dry.  My regimen is just about the same as it was with MT but now my new growth seems to be more dry.  I've tried putting the OCT on wet and dry hair...but no luck.  Any ideas?


 
Yeah, I had this problem too. The first time I used it I was about 6 weeks post, and I had JUST found LHCF so my new growth was already pretty dry, but then when I used the OCT it got CRUNCHY! I had breakage out the wazoo and I was so upset. But with Mega-tek my hair actually felt moisturized. So i've decided to only use OCT about once a week on damp hair on my scalp and/or the length of my hair like a protein treatment. I did this on Tuesday and my hair was fine, until the next day when I was suffering from glycerin overload. But that's totally unrelated.


----------



## january noir (Oct 11, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> For those of you that are using OCT I have a quick question:
> 
> Does OCT dry out your new growth?  I originally used MT, but for some reason it seems like my new growth is more dry now that I am using OCT. The length of my hair is soft, but the new growth is dry.  My regimen is just about the same as it was with MT but now my new growth seems to be more dry.  I've tried putting the OCT on wet and dry hair...but no luck.  Any ideas?





Prose Princess said:


> Yeah, I had this problem too. The first time I used it I was about 6 weeks post, and I had JUST found LHCF so my new growth was already pretty dry, but then when I used the OCT it got CRUNCHY! I had breakage out the wazoo and I was so upset. But with Mega-tek my hair actually felt moisturized. So i've decided to only use OCT about once a week on damp hair on my scalp and/or the length of my hair like a protein treatment. I did this on Tuesday and my hair was fine, until the next day when I was suffering from glycerin overload. But that's totally unrelated.



I've found it best to use the Ovation Creme Rinse after using Ovation Cell Therapy.

Using the entire Ovation system offers balanced results.   The Creme Rinse helps to soften and smooth the hair which helps to counter the extreme strengthening properties of the protein.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi all, I have been using MT since 8-27 and OCT 9-18. I use the OCT on wash days (Sunday and Wednesday) and MT on co-wash days which are the rest of the days of the week. I very lightly oil my scalp first with the BB growth oil mixed with virgin coconut oil. I ran out of castor oil. I also use the mix to seal in my moisturizer which is only pure shea butter. A friend of a friend told me about it. It makes my hair sooo soft. I haven't seen much growth but I'm natural but I do have thickness. Oh yeah. I have my own 70's fro when I comb it out!! So happy. I am looking for the growth too, that's why I'm using both. Yeah, I'm impatient but I'm not playing-I am going to get my grow on!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 11, 2008)

i've noticed the mega tek from USA smells like pina colada

the one i got from UK smells coconutty


----------



## ParvaniVida (Oct 12, 2008)

january noir said:


> I've found it best to use the Ovation Creme Rinse after using Ovation Cell Therapy.
> 
> Using the entire Ovation system offers balanced results. The Creme Rinse helps to soften and smooth the hair which helps to counter the extreme strengthening properties of the protein.


 
Thanks for the help!!  

So are you using OCT as an overnight treatment and then washing it out with the creme rinse...or just for a few minutes to a couple of hours followed by the creme rinse?  I will use the entire system today...(shampoo, OCT, and rinse) and see if that helps.


----------



## onejamifan (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey ladies. I just realized my name has been on this challenge for months and I have not been using Mega Tek since like May. I'm sorry to say I could not hang!!!  But I'm glad to read that all of you who've stuck with it are having such great results!

Best of luck!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 12, 2008)

january noir said:


> I've found it best to use the Ovation Creme Rinse after using Ovation Cell Therapy.
> 
> Using the entire Ovation system offers balanced results.   The Creme Rinse helps to soften and smooth the hair which helps to counter the extreme strengthening properties of the protein.



Thanks JN,

After I begged and pleaded for the OCT, I'm still confused on how to incorporate in my regimen.

This makes sense to me, I'lll try this.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Oct 12, 2008)

*I used MT for a few months, and had alot of growth in between my braids, almost like i had left hair out when braiding( except it was too short to be braided in) I got some OCT a few weeks ago, and I am already noticing more length. I have to DC and moisturize like crazy now, but I am on top of it. It is very hard to keep upwith this growth and keep my braids neat!

all I need now I think is a new uber moisturizing condish to use 2-3 times a week. 

Oh - my NAILS and reeallly strong and nice, too! Between the OCT and my silica, they are doing GREAT!*


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *I used MT for a few months, and had alot of growth in between my braids, almost like i had left hair out when braiding( except it was too short to be braided in) I got some OCT a few weeks ago, and I am already noticing more length. I have to DC and moisturize like crazy now, but I am on top of it. It is very hard to keep upwith this growth and keep my braids neat!*
> 
> *all I need now I think is a new uber moisturizing condish to use 2-3 times a week. *
> 
> *Oh - my NAILS and reeallly strong and nice, too! Between the OCT and my silica, they are doing GREAT!*


 
Yes I hear that OCT is reallly pumps out hair. I'm glad that you are having success with it.  Are you still using MT along with OCT? Which has had the most results and what were the results from each? Do you feel you need to moisturize more with OCT than MT? Do tell..........


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 12, 2008)

onejamifan said:


> Hey ladies. I just realized my name has been on this challenge for months and I have not been using Mega Tek since like May. I'm sorry to say I could not hang!!!  But I'm glad to read that all of you who've stuck with it are having such great results!
> 
> Best of luck!


 
what made you give up on MT?


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Oct 12, 2008)

My MT mix:75% mt,20%beemine,.5%rosemary eo,.5%peppermint eo,2%castor oil,2%vit e oil.

Dou you ladies think that the mt is too diluted to work at it's full potential?


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Oct 12, 2008)

So, MT is really worth it? I ordered a bottle and it's on the way. So, I should use it every other day like a hairdress on dry hair? 
OK...


----------



## bluwatersoul (Oct 12, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Yes I hear that OCT is reallly pumps out hair. I'm glad that you are having success with it.  Are you still using MT along with OCT? Which has had the most results and what were the results from each? Do you feel you need to moisturize more with OCT than MT? Do tell..........



*I haven't used MT since I started OCT. No specific reason, I really wanted to see if this OCT woudl be any different, and for me it really is. It is too soon to tell, but I really feel more length with OCT already, while MT  added ridiculous thickness....and then length. I really need to moisturize with BOTH I just think that I finally have that part down pat now that I am using OCT. I mix a little with some jojoba and castor oil and use that on my scalp nightly, particularly on my problem areas of temples and nape. 

I really started using my mix of glycerin/aloe vera/jojoba/lavender more regularly and that has helped , as well as really paying attention to DC'ing. 

Oh, and I am noticing my NG texture is dense but really soft and nnot as difficult as it usually is around my hairline.....*


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 12, 2008)

I haven't officially joined the challenge. But I have been using Mega-tek as of September 20, 2008. Not sure about the exact day I just remember I received it shortly after the hurricane and after we got lights. 

I have noticed much less shedding and no breakage at all.  After the last week I have notice considerable dryness in my new growth. To combat that I use the ORS Shea Butter Softener. And ladies it is exactly that, it softens my new growth like nothing else on the market. I added this to my Mega-Tek bottle along with some BT and SAA. I use this daily on my scalp and in the shower after I co-wash. I leave it on however long it takes to complete my shower which is around I guess 15 minutes.

When I put it on my scalp I follow up with the Shea Butter and S-curl on the scalp and new growth. I then spray the Soft Sheen Carson Ceramide leave in and then I seal everything with coconut oil and put my hair in two big pin curls.  

All three pics are since August with the last being around October 5 or 6. It's a bit confusing but the second pic is actually the first, before I cut off my ends.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, all, I have been using both MT and the OCT.  I think I alternate daily but sometimes I forget which days I used what so it may be more random.  Once in a while I will use both during both same application.  I may put OCT on the sparse/problem areas & then MT on the rest of my hair & then next application reverse.  Why?  Dunno - just decided to do that one day.

An aside:  one of my clients came in last week and she had a BA hair cut.  I mean it was FIERCE.  OMG, I have been fighting the urge to call my hairdresser and have her cut all of my hair, down to the scalp for a really nice cut.  I like wearing my hair short and when I found LHCF I decided to BC and then learn to love and take care of and grow my natural hair.  But that short cut sure is calling my name. I think it is because I am at that stage of growth where there isn't too much I can do with it style wise without cutting it, KWIM?

Anyway, back to the subject :  My temple and hairline is filling in  - ever so slowly (to me) and it is growing in like a mohawk - V-shaped.  I cannot seem to contol the evenness of how it grows in.  So, so frustrating.

Another funny aside:  my hubby came running downstairs last night, fussing, yelling, etc.  He really looked at all my hair crack I think for the first time (I am a true PJ and I have failed recovery, twice).  He kept saying, "I can't believe you have all that stuff for your head.  You only have one head, Lorraine.  You'd better not spend another penny on your hair.  How ya gonna know what made your hair grow back when you got all this stuff"  Then he walked away muttering to himself.  I was on the phone with my daughter and she was laughing so hard.  She said doesn't dad know after 40 years that you go overboard when you get on a mission. Oh, well

BTW, anyone know how to cut the back of your own hair when it is short?  Is there a youtube video or something.  I am concerned that if I do go have a stylist cut my hair and not go for the really fierce short hair cut, just go to even it out some, I will get the really short hair cut anyway.  I am thinking some of my frustration is probably cause the area just past the crown and down is so much longer that the top.  The MT/OCT is making that area grow & the top isn't catching up as fast.  I try to not use any on that area, but I still think it is having an effect.

Well, after all of that, it is working, hairline is coming in (albeit in an odd frustrating shape), & getting good growth.  Patience is NOT my virtue.  I do tend to be impulsive (I do know this aboiut myself after 57 years) but I am trying to keep away from the scissors and/or the stylist.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Lorraine on your growth. Don't worry about hubby, when it's long and thick he'll be the first one wanting to play with it.

I have a ton of stuff under my cabinet as well.  The counterspace is reserved for whatever my current regimen is. We won't even talk about what's in the shower.


----------



## michaela (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi ladies

I know it has been some time since I have posted. Could you please take my name off the list as well. These past few months have been quite of an experince! Some good some bad but out of all Im happy! I truly enjoyed my summer! Now that its that time we are entering fall soon to be winter im leaning toward a simpler routine.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 12, 2008)

ElizaBlue said:


> Congratulations Lorraine on your growth. Don't worry about hubby, when it's long and thick he'll be the first one wanting to play with it.
> 
> I have a ton of stuff under my cabinet as well. The counterspace is reserved for whatever my current regimen is. We won't even talk about what's in the shower.


 
Thanks, Miss ElizaBlue.  I know.  He is constantly complimenting me on my progress.  I just think it was the first time he took a close look.  I got stuff under the counter, in a huge box by the wall, in the shower, in all the bathroom and toilet room cabinets, downstairs  laudry room cabinet.  That does not include by the laundry room sink, nor my steamer, table top hair dryer, heating cap, curling & flat irons (notice plural), electric curlers, oven, huge assortment of rollers, combs, clips, pin,  wigs, ponys.  You guys know.  Even when I step back and look at it I think, especially as a shrink, "girl, should put yourself away."


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Thanks, Miss ElizaBlue. I know. He is constantly complimenting me on my progress. I just think it was the first time he took a close look. I got stuff under the counter, in a huge box by the wall, in the shower, in all the bathroom and toilet room cabinets, downstairs laudry room cabinet. That does not include by the laundry room sink, nor my steamer, table top hair dryer, heating cap, curling & flat irons (notice plural), electric curlers, oven, huge assortment of rollers, combs, clips, pin, wigs, ponys. You guys know. Even when I step back and look at it I think, especially as a shrink, "girl, should put yourself away."


 
 You just described my bathroom.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

I will be able to monitor how fast my hair is growing now that my first grey hair has manifested itself.  erplexed  

Funny how I peeped the grey hair after using OCT.....


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emjazzy 

Yes in the beginning I had a few gray hair before using OCT , but since I started my OCT it coming out like crazy, my male asked if something was stressing me out   I said my edges are growing faster , I like my OCT and MT, the only problem is the dryness and that I have to keep it in the bun because, I just cant keep a style because I am using my OCT and MT daily.   I loving my OCT and MT 



EMJazzy said:


> I will be able to monitor how fast my hair is growing now that my first grey hair has manifested itself.  erplexed
> 
> Funny how I peeped the grey hair after using OCT.....


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Emjazzy

Yes in the beginning I had a few gray hair before using OCT , but since I started my OCT it coming out like crazy, my male friend asked if something was stressing me out   I said my edges are growing faster , I like my OCT and MT, the only problem is the dryness and that I have to keep it in the bun because, I just cant keep a style because I am using my OCT and MT daily.   I loving my OCT and MT


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 12, 2008)

kathy edwards said:


> Hi Emjazzy
> 
> Yes in the beginning I had a few gray hair before using OCT , but since I started my OCT it coming out like crazy, my male asked if something was stressing me out I said my edges are growing faster , I like my OCT and MT, the only problem is the dryness and that I have to keep it in the bun because, I just cant keep a style because I am using my OCT and MT daily. I loving my OCT and MT


 
I love MT and OCT also but I'm not gonna front...anymore grey hairs and I will have to consider using a colored rinse or something.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 12, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I love MT and OCT also but I'm not gonna front...anymore grey hairs and I will have to consider using a colored rinse or something.


 
Yep, me three.  Found greys were popping up & there was all these sparse/bald spots & 2 or 3 greys lumped right in the middle.  But I have henna'd them right on out.  I really wanted to see how grey I would get but I also was dying to try henna-ing.  After my first henna treatment, all greys were gone.  So I  do not want to give up henna - I like the results.  So how fast, much I am greying will remain a mystery.


----------



## onejamifan (Oct 12, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> what made you give up on MT?


 
Too much work IMO and I got some increased shedding. I rather have average growth and zero shedding than hair down to my knees while worrying about shedding. I guess it was just not for me but I see it has given many ladies here fantastic results...


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi ladies! This is my first response on LHCF I been reading heavily on this challenge and I ordered the MT and OCT, but I accidently ordered the pet version of the MT. Has anyone used it?? I called the vendor to ask about it and he said the ingredients are the same in both it's just all the marketing of the product but I just wanted to know what you all think. Also, I'd like to join the challenge if it's not too late.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 12, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first response on LHCF I been reading heavily on this challenge and I ordered the MT and OCT, but I accidently ordered the pet version of the MT. Has anyone used it?? I called the vendor to ask about it and he said the ingredients are the same in both it's just all the marketing of the product but I just wanted to know what you all think. Also, I'd like to join the challenge if it's not too late.


 
I think mine is the pet version as well. I bought it from the pet store. As a matter of fact, I think every1 has the pet version - unless u're not talking about the 1 for horses.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 12, 2008)

onejamifan said:


> Hey ladies. I just realized my name has been on this challenge for months and I have not been using Mega Tek since like May. I'm sorry to say I could not hang!!!  But I'm glad to read that all of you who've stuck with it are having such great results!
> 
> Best of luck!





onejamifan said:


> Too much work IMO and I got some increased shedding. I rather have average growth and zero shedding than hair down to my knees while worrying about shedding. I guess it was just not for me but I see it has given many ladies here fantastic results...



Ahh, that's fair enough.  It's definitely a 'process', no matter how you use it, really. 




dreamer03 said:


> My MT mix:75% mt,20%beemine,.5%rosemary eo,.5%peppermint eo,2%castor oil,2%vit e oil.
> 
> Dou you ladies think that the mt is too diluted to work at it's full potential?



That doesn't seem too bad at all - 75% MT is about the lowest concentration of MT to other stuff I would go, personally.  



bluwatersoul said:


> *I haven't used MT since I started OCT. No specific reason, I really wanted to see if this OCT woudl be any different, and for me it really is. It is too soon to tell, but I really feel more length with OCT already, while MT  added ridiculous thickness....and then length. I really need to moisturize with BOTH I just think that I finally have that part down pat now that I am using OCT. I mix a little with some jojoba and castor oil and use that on my scalp nightly, particularly on my problem areas of temples and nape.
> 
> I really started using my mix of glycerin/aloe vera/jojoba/lavender more regularly and that has helped , as well as really paying attention to DC'ing.
> 
> Oh, and I am noticing my NG texture is dense but really soft and nnot as difficult as it usually is around my hairline.....*



Ay yai yai!!! I'm seriously going to get the OCT soon - I'm just trying to figure out how best to use them both together - as I want the thickness, I love the thickness, I need more thickness - but the thickness would be soooo much easier to deal with if it got long faster!  Maybe I'll just straight mix them together 50/50. :scratchch I dunno. I need to get working! 



rhapsdyblu said:


> Thanks, Miss ElizaBlue.  I know.  He is constantly complimenting me on my progress.  I just think it was the first time he took a close look.  I got stuff under the counter, in a huge box by the wall, in the shower, in all the bathroom and toilet room cabinets, downstairs  laudry room cabinet.  That does not include by the laundry room sink, nor my steamer, table top hair dryer, heating cap, curling & flat irons (notice plural), electric curlers, oven, huge assortment of rollers, combs, clips, pin,  wigs, ponys.  You guys know.  Even when I step back and look at it I think, especially as a shrink, "girl, should put yourself away."



 RhapsdyBlu - that's so funny! I'm dreading/laughing over the thought of the day when DH realizes just how MUCH hair stuff I have.   





hervirtue said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first response on LHCF I been reading heavily on this challenge and I ordered the MT and OCT, but I accidently ordered the pet version of the MT. Has anyone used it?? I called the vendor to ask about it and he said the ingredients are the same in both it's just all the marketing of the product but I just wanted to know what you all think. Also, I'd like to join the challenge if it's not too late.



Welcome to the Challenge! I'd suggest PM'ing dontspeakdefeat to add your name to the list.  

Several ladies have used the pet version, and I don't recall hearing any negatives. The only downside is the ounce for ounce, the pet version is a heck of a lot more expensive - it's more expensive than OCT, even! 



I _*almost*_ managed 6 days this week - I skipped Thursday because I had a final, and I was just done when I got home - totally slipped my mind. 
I'm sitting here TST'ing my hair now, and I'll MT it once I'm done.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Justkiya 

I mixed OCT a,  MT together  , I only put a couple of drops of OCT to my MT cream condition and rebuilder in a bottle and shake well,  on my bald spots I put OCT straight daily ,  So I am hoping this work. I wanted to do 50/50 but the OCT is very expensive for me . I get my MT rebiullder  for $23.00 and condition cream for $9:00  at a store near my home in  Atlanta , so I can save on my shipping.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi all, just touching base.  I'm making progress which is a good thing!  I have been using OCT or MT 4 times per and I'm noticing my new growth is off the chain and thick as ever!  I love it!!  One problem:  Has anyone noticed that the new growth is hard.  I'm having trouble softening it up and keeping it soft. Myhair that hangs is good, but when I dig in that kitchen, Lawd, lawd, lawd it's rough!  

Ivy


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hi all, just touching base.  I'm making progress which is a good thing!  I have been using OCT or MT 4 times per and I'm noticing my new growth is off the chain and thick as ever!  I love it!!  One problem:  Has anyone noticed that the new growth is hard.  I'm having trouble softening it up and keeping it soft. My hair that hangs is good, but when I dig in that kitchen, Lawd, lawd, lawd it's rough!
> 
> Ivy



Hrm, most people seem to find that their NG is softer than usual - how often are you DC'ing? When's the last time you clarified?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 13, 2008)

bumpzzz................


----------



## jrae (Oct 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> Hi all, just touching base.  I'm making progress which is a good thing!  I have been using OCT or MT 4 times per and I'm noticing my new growth is off the chain and thick as ever!  I love it!!  One problem:  Has anyone noticed that the new growth is hard.  I'm having trouble softening it up and keeping it soft. My hair that hangs is good, but when I dig in that kitchen, Lawd, lawd, lawd it's rough!
> 
> Ivy



Mine is rough too, Ivy, so I either mix OCT w/ an oil or I oil afterwards.  I use Amla and it makes my NG nice and soft.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 13, 2008)

I DC 2x's per week.  I should have mentioned that I just got the OCT last week, and now that I'm thinking about it, MT may be causing the hardness.  Most people have reported softness with the OCT if I remember correctly.  

I use the 1 Squirt - ORS Replenishing Pack and 1 Squirt - Cathy Howse's Condition (which may not be such a good idea since it's Med Protein content).  

What are you using as a DC? 

I clarify only 1x per month.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 13, 2008)

jrae said:


> Mine is rough too, Ivy, so I either mix OCT w/ an oil or I oil afterwards. I use Amla and it makes my NG nice and soft.


 
I might try the oil after I rinse the OCT.  That's a thought.  Thanks.


----------



## jrae (Oct 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I might try the oil after I rinse the OCT.  That's a thought.  Thanks.



Oh, you're talking about when you use it as a rinse... yes, you have to follow it with a moisturizing conditioner.  OCT works like a protein treatment.  I use something serious like Kenra MC or Aubrey's after an OCT rinse.  Its when I use it as a leave-in on dry hair at night that I follow it with oil.


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 13, 2008)

january noir said:


> I've found it best to use the Ovation Creme Rinse after using Ovation Cell Therapy.
> 
> Using the entire Ovation system offers balanced results. The Creme Rinse helps to soften and smooth the hair which helps to counter the extreme strengthening properties of the protein.


 
This is very true. I used the entire system one day just see how it made my hair look and it was soooo bouncy, soft, and shiny when I haven't relaxed since May (I think).


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there a coupon or discount code for the ovation cell therapy?


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 13, 2008)

They offered free shipping when I placed my order for the system.  It wasn't much, but it was a help.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 13, 2008)

One time for the slow people:

How do you incorporate the creme rinse in your regimen?  I apply it to my hair after I apply the cell therapy.  I leave the cell therapy for 24 hours and rinse.  

Can someone help me with a regimen?  I think this is where I'm running into problems...  Pre-pooing, Shampooing, OCT, DC, Moisturizing, etc. it's getting confusing...

What's a good DC to use with this system?  How often should I clarify?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Oct 13, 2008)

Let me know how the 50/50 mix works out got you. Me and a friend at work are thinking of going 50/50 and splitting a bottle of OCT; Tims are rought. LOL. Im getting extremr thickness but im ready for a growth spurt.




JustKiya said:


> Ay yai yai!!! I'm seriously going to get the OCT soon - I'm just trying to figure out how best to use them both together - as I want the thickness, I love the thickness, I need more thickness - but the thickness would be soooo much easier to deal with if it got long faster!  Maybe I'll just straight mix them together 50/50. :scratchch I dunno. I need to get working!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi everyone i posted this in the progress pic thread and im gonna post here as well. I have been using MT for 3 wks, and already i see progress. My family as even noticed the change. I have some pics but they're not that good because my updated one i have curls in because im trying to learn how to roller set. well neway here they are.




 
__________________


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 13, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> hi everyone i posted this in the progress pic thread and im gonna post here as well. I have been using MT for 3 wks, and already i see progress. My family as even noticed the change. I have some pics but they're not that good because my updated one i have curls in because im trying to learn how to roller set. well neway here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great progress!!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank u!


----------



## january noir (Oct 13, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> One time for the slow people:
> 
> How do you incorporate the creme rinse in your regimen?  I apply it to my hair after I apply the cell therapy.  I leave the cell therapy for 24 hours and rinse.
> 
> ...



If you are using the *Ovation System*, I  say keep it simple.  No pre-pooing necessary.  I also wear protective styles everyday to work, so I don't have to worry about flat ironing, blowdrying or rollersetting unless I have an event to attend.


Shampoo the hair with the Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo or rinse your hair with plain warm water to remove topical oils.
Apply Cell Therapy and keep on for 1-2 hours or overnight
Rinse out and apply the Creme Rinse (keep on for 5 minutes after working it through the hair)
Rinse
Moisturize, seal, dry, dress and style your hair as you desire.


 I've been using *Mega-Tek Rebuilder* nightly and my Ovation System once a week; here is what I do with the Mega-Tek.


Apply my Mega-Tek to my scalp at night, massage in and put a light coating on the length of my hair.
Cover hair with my satin scarf and go to bed.
Rinse out the next day using a moisturizing conditioner (I use Wen Cleansing Conditioner)
Moisturize, seal, dry, dress and style as desired; I put my hair up.  This helps retain moisture.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Jan!  You are a Gem!  MT has made my hair supper thick.  I have only been using OCT for about a week and I haven't seen any length that's worth writing home about (that is...I haven't seen any length yet.  I'm determined to make it work!).  

My nails are another story!  It looks like I have a full set!  LOL!


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 14, 2008)

After weeks of using MT, I'm seeing an increase in shedding.  I guess I have to start using garlic products.  Do you ladies see increased shedding when you use OCT, because I'm really thinking about using that instead.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 14, 2008)

I take garlic pills but I really don't have a lot in shedding.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 14, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> After weeks of using MT, I'm seeing an increase in shedding. I guess I have to start using garlic products. Do you ladies see increased shedding when you use OCT, because I'm really thinking about using that instead.


 
I haven't experienced any shedding with OCT....never had with MT either.


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 14, 2008)

ME EITHER!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 14, 2008)

My hair and my roots felt like butta today!  AFter rinsing the OCT, I used the creme rinse, moisturized with mango butter and sealed with vatika oil.  This morning when I woke up, I was in heaven!   

Thanks for the advise ladies!


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 14, 2008)

I got my shipment notifications for both the MT and OCT. I can't wait till they get here !


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 14, 2008)

I have not experienced any shedding with my MegaTek.

Eagher to try OCT.  Will be trying that very very soon.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 14, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I haven't experienced any shedding with OCT....never had with MT either.


 
That's the thing, I used it for weeks without any shedding, and then all of a sudden when the new growth started to kick in more, bang!! the shedding began.  I think I am going to try OCT soon.


----------



## january noir (Oct 14, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> That's the thing, I used it for weeks without any shedding, and then all of a sudden when the new growth started to kick in more, bang!! the shedding began.  I think I am going to try OCT soon.



I read that for hair growth products, one of the ways to tell it's working is when your hair begins shedding (not breakage).  And, I've read, that's when most people stop using the product.   The shedding is happening as the new hair is pushing out older hairs.        Well that's what I read.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wanted to post my results for the last three weeks. 
these are from september 25



 
these were taken today









I'm just happy cuz it's growing!

I stopped using mega tek, I have been using OCT since mid september.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Just wanted to post my results for the last three weeks.
> these are from september 25
> 
> 
> ...



Myangeleyez1072, excellent progress


----------



## wannabelong (Oct 15, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Just wanted to post my results for the last three weeks.
> these are from september 25
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Oct 15, 2008)

YAY! My MT finally arrived! I'm excited to start.


----------



## A856 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not officially in the challenge as well.....but i've been using MT for about a month now. I've been meaning to pick up some garlic pills and prevent the shedding before it starts....but i wasn't fast enough....seems like it just falls out on co-wash days....

so what's the fastest way to stop the shedding....garlic pills? shampoo treatment??

what's a girl to do???

on a good note i'll add that my new growth is sooo soft i was kinda sorta massaging my scalp and noticed how soft and loose the curls were! which is a good thing...i am not mad


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 15, 2008)

Yesterday made 4 weeks in tree-braids for me. I am still megateking, massaging and taking my vitamins.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 15, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> Yesterday made 4 weeks in tree-braids for me. I am still megateking, massaging and taking my vitamins.


 
How is your hairloss formula working out for you?


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 15, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> How is your hairloss formula working out for you?



EMJazzy,

I haven't had any issues yet. But I won't know for sure until I remove the tree-braids. I think maybe another 2-4 weeks unless it starts looking really bad before that. Thanks for asking. I promise to keep you posted.

I wanted to send a couple of samples out, however, someone said that one ingredient(turkey red castor oil) may cause scalp damage over time. I haven't seen anything on it but I am doing research on my own scalp and online to see if there is any validity to this. I don't want to harm anyone even inadvertently. I know I read on here that a couple of people had good results with turkey red castor oil. It may be that it only needs to be used on the hair and not the scalp.


----------



## anilove (Oct 16, 2008)

well my ovation order arrived today...
i just had a weave done and was wondering how to use it,any suggestions


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 16, 2008)

Still applying my MT daily...and rubbing it in.  I want to DC with it...but I don't have anough.


----------



## Encore (Oct 16, 2008)

...my mega tek just arrived here i come!!


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 16, 2008)

I used my MT for the first time last night and first I was pleasantly surprised by the consistency, I thought it was going to be an oil for some reason and secondly the smell, to me it smells really good. I co-washed and massaged it in straight nothing else added and my hair feels so soft. I don't have any irriration what so every..yeah!! I'm natural and my hair is normally very protein sensitive but so far no complaints. Can't wait till my OCT gets here, according to the shipping tracking notification I should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 16, 2008)

I am using my MT nightly as well. I have been in braids since the 5th. I don't think the growth rate has increased yet. But it hasn't been that long. However usually my braids hurt until I get to the third week of wearing them, so maybe it is doing something. I am going to do a homemade herbal cleanse tonight.


----------



## MissNina (Oct 16, 2008)

IDK about you guys but I am finding it so hard to remember to apply this stuff regularly. I try to do it at least 3 times a week as Shimmie and others suggest, but I'm not sure how often I'm doing it to be honest.

My hair is def a bit thicker, but I'm not sure how much length I am actually getting from this stuff . . .


----------



## MissNina (Oct 16, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Just wanted to post my results for the last three weeks.
> these are from september 25
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks great, hun. . .

This is exactly why I want some damn OCT!!!! Anyone wanna help a struggling college student out?


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 16, 2008)

january noir said:


> I read that for hair growth products, one of the ways to tell it's working is when your hair begins shedding (not breakage). And, I've read, that's when most people stop using the product. The shedding is happening as the new hair is pushing out older hairs.  Well that's what I read.


 
Well then if that's true then I'm all for it.   As long as I don't see clumps of hair coming out.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 16, 2008)

I used mine last night as a protein treatment and   My scalp was just a tingling


----------



## Encore (Oct 16, 2008)

just checking in i parted my hair and applied the mega tek on the scalp, and massaged it in...( oh it felt great).. My roommate walked in the room and smelled it and said it smelt like coconuts and pineapples and she asked me 
what it was i just told her a treatment
If i ever let my roomates know it was a  product they wold  and then  everyone.  So0o ill keep this on the hush  they allready ask me why do i was my hair so much n that my hair "type" shouldnt be wet all the time. i roll my eyes and KIM cause i just might :hardslap: her next time.

o0o0h my scalp just started tingling 


Will be posting starting pictures tomorrow


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 17, 2008)

i got my MT today dawg!!! happy dance *oh snap* lol
ok off to the bathroom to apply my lovely MT! 
Can i apply it while my hair is dry? or does it have to be wet?

i really want OCT now, i need some length in my life!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Oct 17, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> i got my MT today dawg!!! happy dance *oh snap* lol
> ok off to the bathroom to apply my lovely MT!
> Can i apply it while my hair is dry? or does it have to be wet?
> 
> i really want OCT now, i need some length in my life!


 
I would recommend to only use it on wet hair...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 17, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> i got my MT today dawg!!! happy dance *oh snap* lol
> ok off to the bathroom to apply my lovely MT!
> Can i apply it while my hair is dry? or does it have to be wet?
> 
> i really want OCT now, i need some length in my life!


 

i use it on my dry scalp with great results


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 17, 2008)

MissNina said:


> IDK about you guys but I am finding it so hard to remember to apply this stuff regularly. I try to do it at least 3 times a week as Shimmie and others suggest, but I'm not sure how often I'm doing it to be honest.
> 
> My hair is def a bit thicker, but I'm not sure how much length I am actually getting from this stuff . . .


 
Though I've only been using mine 4 a week, I haven't 4gotten. I started back journaling what I'm doing 2 my hair so that helps me remember. Plus I'm superfocused about reaching my goal & then some before my personal deadline.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 17, 2008)

I just ordered my OCT.  Going to keep up with my MT til it gets here...then MT will be used once or twice a week as a DC.

UBER excited.

Not sure about my progress because I have not straightened again...


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 17, 2008)

idk if this question has been asked but does mt/oct dull hair dyes?


----------



## january noir (Oct 17, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> idk if this question has been asked but does mt/oct dull hair dyes?



I don't know for sure, but everything dulls hair dyes; even permanent hair dye.
You can help the color stay vibrant a little longer by using products that specifically for color-treated hair.  

I use the Ovation Color Therapy Shampoo and Wen Cleansing Conditioners and they help keep my henna & indigo applications vibrant longer.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Oct 17, 2008)

has anyone only applying OCT to their scalp notice slower growth when they don't spritz their scalp first?


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 18, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> I would recommend to only use it on wet hair...


thanks fabulosity, how long do i leave it in? is it okay to leave it in until next wash day, maybe 2-3 days at a time?


----------



## ParvaniVida (Oct 18, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> I'm not officially in the challenge as well.....but i've been using MT for about a month now. I've been meaning to pick up some garlic pills and prevent the shedding before it starts....but i wasn't fast enough....seems like it just falls out on co-wash days....
> 
> so what's the fastest way to stop the shedding....garlic pills? shampoo treatment??
> 
> ...


 

In my own experience (and I've ONLY tried the pills), literally the day that I started using the garlic pills, the shedding stopped!!! I was shedding A LOT...and then I started taking garlic pills and no more problem.  

I bought garlic pills from Walmart.  There's a twin pack of 1000mg with 100 in each bottle for less than 6 dollars.  I take about 3 everyday. 

I'm glad your hair is soft!!!! I'm now using OCT and my new growth isn't as soft as it was with MT, but we'll see if the trade-off with length is enough to make up for it!!!


----------



## 4mia (Oct 18, 2008)

im still trying to decide if im getting growth with mt. I ordered a growth t shirt so maybe that will help keep track


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 19, 2008)

Somebody...Anybody...Please help me get some OCT. I have MY and my hair is getting super super crazy thick and for this I am thankful, but I need length...I need to start working on length.
Please help!
TIA


----------



## 4mia (Oct 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Somebody...Anybody...Please help me get some OCT. I have MY and my hair is getting super super crazy thick and for this I am thankful, but I need length...I need to start working on length.
> Please help!
> TIA


 

with the price of oct i dont think anyone is donating it right now


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 19, 2008)

I got my first bottle today (10.18.08) and I'm glad to say that I started the challenge today.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Oct 19, 2008)

nOt Pochahontas said:


> just checking in i parted my hair and applied the mega tek on the scalp, and massaged it in...( oh it felt great).. My roommate walked in the room and smelled it and said it smelt like coconuts and pineapples and she asked me
> what it was i just told her a treatment
> If i ever let my roomates know it was a  product they wold  and then  everyone. So0o ill keep this on the hush  they allready ask me why do i was my hair so much n that my hair "type" shouldnt be wet all the time. i roll my eyes and KIM cause i just might :hardslap: her next time.
> 
> ...


 
  Please don't lay her out!!!  That's hilarious!!!


----------



## constance (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a newbie and I'm joining. I started using MTG last Fri 3 times a week. I didn't wash it out although I read that I should (bad me), and I'm just trying to establish healthy hair care habits at this point.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Somebody...Anybody...Please help me get some OCT. I have MY and my hair is getting super super crazy thick and for this I am thankful, but I need length...I need to start working on length.
> Please help!
> TIA


 
 I thought you said you were sticking with MT?


----------



## kblc06 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've recently began using MT (for the past week), I have my hair braided along the front and down in the back. I already have newgrowth and I haven't experienced any shedding associated with it (I was shedding, but it was due to restarting Yaz). MT has actually decreased my shedding signifcantly


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 19, 2008)

constance said:


> I'm a newbie and I'm joining. I started using MTG last Fri 3 times a week. I didn't wash it out although I read that I should (bad me), and I'm just trying to establish healthy hair care habits at this point.


 

MT and MTG are not the same products


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 19, 2008)

4mia said:


> with the price of oct i dont think anyone is donating it right now


Thanks girl,I am sorry I did not make this clear, but I am not asking for a donation. I am asking to buy. I can't buy from the site, it is too complicated and shipping from the site costs more than the bottle of OCT.
I am hoping to find someone who is willing to sell it to me and send it to me through a shipping method that does not cost $70.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 19, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I thought you said you were sticking with MT?


Girl, I am a girl....I can change my mind like I change clothes.
Anyway...If getting OCT means I  have to spend $100, then I am sticking with MT, but if I can get OCT for a reasonable price, then I would like to try it.
So, in other words, I am sticking with MT unless I find OCT for a reasonable price.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Oct 19, 2008)

I wonder if you're only using it on your scalp do you still have to stay away from protein on the rest of your strands? I ask this because I have been doing just that using just moisturizing condishes and the other day my friend did a protein treatment on my hair (Lanza) and my hair felt like silk. I wonder is that caution to stay away from extra protein for people who use OCT/MT on their whole head?


----------



## Casarela (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Yesterday, I took out my braids...and I had this mega FRO ...did I say MEGA...Yes MAAM ! Why do I know that im two step away from getting a full bun with my front layers running down my elastic....YUPP...Im giving myself 3 months and I should be able to wear a loose bun.  Si Dieu le veut ...I may be waist lenght by dec 09 with that MT. In addition, when I took out my braids I had a lot of shedding nothing too serious because when I take them down I usually see that much of shedding!! IM A HAPPY CAMPER!!


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Chameleonchick, 
As a Newbie and someone dying to try MT you answered my question and my prayers!!! I also have box braids and wanted very much to try MT but could not forsee washing it out daily.  I currently use AV juice,rosemary oil and glycerine in a spray bottle.  It has been providing me with great moisture and very little shedding when I take my braids out every 6 - 8 weeks.  I was wondering if I could just add some MT to the solution to get the great results some of you ladies are having?


----------



## Encore (Oct 19, 2008)

where do i post my starting pics....


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I'm sitting here in freakin awe today . I got my MT and started using it on Wednesday night and got my OCT on Friday and so far I've used the OCT twice, once as condish, washing it out while in the shower (on Friday) and once last night as a leave in. I've been using the MT which I mixed with a little of my JBCO and use it twice daily. It's only been four days but look:


----------



## yodie (Oct 19, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm sitting here in freakin awe today . I got my MT and started using it on Wednesday night and got my OCT on Friday and so far I've used the OCT twice, once as condish, washing it out while in the shower (on Friday) and once last night as a leave in. I've been using the MT which I mixed with a little of my JBCO and use it twice daily. It's only been four days but look:


 
WOW!!!
This is amazing.


----------



## A856 (Oct 19, 2008)

another quick question....

i'm thinking of getting a touch-up I wanna wait til the end of the month (12wks) should I stop using MT now or is it ok to continue to use up until the day i relax???


TIA


----------



## PhiLee (Oct 19, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm sitting here in freakin awe today . I got my MT and started using it on Wednesday night and got my OCT on Friday and so far I've used the OCT twice, once as condish, washing it out while in the shower (on Friday) and once last night as a leave in. I've been using the MT which I mixed with a little of my JBCO and use it twice daily. It's only been four days but look:


 
Good knight of mighty! Four days!?!?!

I am beginning to wonder about this stuff, for real! I guess the proof is in the pudding! Congrats on your growth!


----------



## 4mia (Oct 19, 2008)

hi ladies im sitting here scratching my head and i realize i have a whole heap of new growth? i only been using maybe 4 weeks. i cant wait to relax and post pics


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah. nice growth


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow!  Hervirtue that is amazing!

I should get my OCT this week I hope.  I plan to straighten Nov 1st to see what a month of MT and half a month of OCT gets me.  LOL  I am UPER duper excited.  Being a natural...thanks to shrinkage I really don't know what I have.

I had to do a super duper moisturizing treatment because my strands were not feeling soft...Sitting in a baggie as we speak.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I am using my MT nightly as well. I have been in braids since the 5th. I don't think the growth rate has increased yet. But it hasn't been that long. However usually my braids hurt until I get to the third week of wearing them, so maybe it is doing something. I am going to do a homemade herbal cleanse tonight.


 
OT-hey i used to live in clarksville when I was growing up. How long have you lived there?

I am still using my MT as a cowash and overnite DC. My hair is soft. yesterday I rinsed it out and didn't put anything in my hair and my hair was still soft not dry and hard like usual.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 20, 2008)

Hot Chocolate-LB said:


> Hi Chameleonchick,
> As a Newbie and someone dying to try MT you answered my question and my prayers!!! I also have box braids and wanted very much to try MT but could not forsee washing it out daily. I currently use AV juice,rosemary oil and glycerine in a spray bottle. It has been providing me with great moisture and very little shedding when I take my braids out every 6 - 8 weeks. I was wondering if I could just add some MT to the solution to get the great results some of you ladies are having?


 
No problem, glad to help! Oh and welcome to the board!



Geminigirl said:


> OT-hey i used to live in clarksville when I was growing up. How long have you lived there?
> 
> I am still using my MT as a cowash and overnite DC. My hair is soft. yesterday I rinsed it out and didn't put anything in my hair and my hair was still soft not dry and hard like usual.


 
I have lived here for six years.

Well I actually did a small check yesterday and now I really can't wait for christmas to get that gallon. I was just shy of a half inch! Tonight I'll post pics in my Fotki. That is excellent, If I can get almost a half inch in two weeks, every two weeks I'll be where I want to be definitely by March!


----------



## RecipeBABY (Oct 20, 2008)

Add me please just got my mega tek last sunday and am 2 wks in


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 20, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> another quick question....
> 
> i'm thinking of getting a touch-up I wanna wait til the end of the month (12wks) should I stop using MT now or is it ok to continue to use up until the day i relax???
> 
> ...


 
bumping, because i'm planning to relax in december...anybody??erplexed


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 20, 2008)

Man, my broke butt wants some OCT.  My hair is getting thicker and I love it but I would love to mix the two.  Girl, I would be a serious dope fiend if I bought that stuff as empty as my pockets, mattress, bank account, piggy bank, etc. is.

Oh well, there's a Christmas thread going around.  I'll probably be able to scrape up enough money for it by then.


----------



## constance (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you for the correction, Blaque*Angel. I meant MT.


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 20, 2008)

I put my results in a thread earlier today. I took my sew in out last night. I'm on my blackberry so I can't post pictures here. I'm getting a blow out tonight and will update my fokti even more. I did update it with the growth shots once all the weave came out.


----------



## Chrissmiss (Oct 20, 2008)

january noir said:


> I read that for hair growth products, one of the ways to tell it's working is when your hair begins shedding (not breakage). And, I've read, that's when most people stop using the product. The shedding is happening as the new hair is pushing out older hairs.  Well that's what I read.


 
I think your right. It's all part of the hair growing cycle. Those extra shed hairs that some are experiencing are just hairs that would have been shed anyways with in the next couple of weeks. (It's just that they are doing it at a faster rate because of the MT) Once a hair is shed the hair follicle begins growing a new strand. Those shed hair follicles where not actively growing before they shed because they are in the telogen phase. So in conclusion the extra shedding that will temporaily lead to a little bit thinner hair will soon cause much thicker hair. Just my thoughts. I order my MT today so it's on it's way


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 20, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> I put my results in a thread earlier today. I took my sew in out last night. I'm on my blackberry so I can't post pictures here. I'm getting a blow out tonight and will update my fokti even more. I did update it with the growth shots once all the weave came out.


 
Hey lady. I was n ur Fotki & I just wanted 2 know how the matting was from the products when u took the sew-in out. I'm n a sew-in & doing GroAut & MT alternating each product daily & I just wanted 2 know what 2 expect. TIA


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 21, 2008)

i didn't have any matting in the part where the rows were. I did have the beginnings of some at the very bottom of my head. I left my nape out so that was perfect. It wasn't dry either. Once I took it down I put pantene hair mask and coconut oil on it and let it sit on it for a few hours then rinsed it out really good added some carefree curl and my mixture again and put it in the ponytail in my fokti. The next day I got a blowout! Will put it back up next week until January. Detangling is the key to minimal hair loss.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I'm happy to say that I started the MT challenge last night!! I CWC'd my hair as usual last night and then after I rinsed out my deep conditioner, I mixed the MT with a little wild growth oil to help avoid the shedding and itching that some of the girls talk about (no hair in the comb this morning, no more itching that my normal head so, so far so good!) I didn't realize how thick MT is and I see now why girls use it as a DC. I double checked the instructions on the bottle which said that you didn't have to wash it out so I am going to try to apply it stright every night this week to my scalp and follow my usual regimen and conditioner wash 2 times a week. Depending on how my hair feels I may try to increase it to 3 times a week, we'll see. 

After I applied it to my scalp last night, I moisutured my ends and then I sealed them with oil and then roller set my hair for the night under my normal satin cap. I have to say that I was nervous because my hair felt so wet after applying it and rubbing it into my scalp. I am going to consider moisturizing and sealing my hair first next time and then applying it to my scalp as I roller set...Hmm, what do you all think?  I tried to part it in strategic places around my head and focused on my hairline where my hair was a little thinner and I wasn't sure that I got my whole head. I think that I need to get a better technique for application, any suggestions? 

Needless to say, I woke up this morning and unrolled my hair (not sure what to expect) and I have to say that my hair was full and shiny probably due to my entire regimen but I am happy with what the Megatek did, my scalp feels moisturized and my hair looks good. I will post again after a week and share my progress. I should be getting my OCT in the mail in the next day or so and I plan to add that to the mix and see how we do!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ElizaBlue (Oct 22, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> idk if this question has been asked but does mt/oct dull hair dyes?



Nope. At least not Clairol Natural Instincts in Midnight Black....


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 22, 2008)

Mega-Tek is doing a good job for me.  I am only around 6 weeks post relaxer and the new growth is kicking my butt.  I am usually able to go 10 weeks before I get a touch up, but I am about to make an appointment really soon.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 22, 2008)

I updated the list and I also added a website for the Canadian challengers. It's a list of Canadian vendors. Thanks JustKiya!


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Ladies!!!!!! Look 







I love how they packaged it so nice of them..... I suspect they know its not going to be used on a horse. I got the package in 2 days. I ordered monday. Omg it was fast.











For those who think it was intended only for horses..... here read this.






Please add me to the challenge.. Im so excited.. I going to start tonight.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Oct 22, 2008)

*I am still OCT'in and I have noticed steady, gradual but continued growth. My hair texture feels a little softer, too. I really am loving this - I think more than the MT. The thickness with the MT was hard for me to keep up with.  I'm happy!*


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, I need to ask a really DUMB question. If we are not applying MT to the length of our hair, how it is going to get thicker. I mean I understand that the new growth closest to the scalp will be thicker because that's where the MT will be concentrated the most but what about the rest of my hair? I want the length of my hair to be thicker too , can I put it on the length? Has anyone done/or is doing this? Thanks


----------



## A856 (Oct 22, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> bumping, because i'm planning to relax in december...anybody??erplexed


 
Well glamchick84....

I had a spur of the moment thought and went ahead and did a touch up on my hair this past sunday....MIND you I hadn't used MT for may 4days I had however washed it prior to relaxing ....
everything turned out fine...I guess to be on the safe side...I say go 1wk without using MT.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to share, I am on Day 2 of application, so far my hair is looking great, I have a little bit of itchyness (nothing to write home about, I am glad I am using a bit of oil with it) I am still trying to figure out the best way to apply it. Last night, I was much more methodical with the parting and application, I think the consistency is just thicker than I am used to. I am sure that in applying it every day, I will get better at it and covering my scalp. I will keep you posted on how my first week goes!

Ta-Ta for now


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 22, 2008)

MsMontoute said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to share, I am on Day 2 of application, so far my hair is looking great, I have a little bit of itchyness (nothing to write home about, I am glad I am using a bit of oil with it) I am still trying to figure out the best way to apply it. Last night, I was much more methodical with the parting and application, I think the consistency is just thicker than I am used to. I am sure that in applying it every day, I will get better at it and covering my scalp. I will keep you posted on how my first week goes!
> 
> Ta-Ta for now


 
Thank you for the update. I mixed mine in a color applicator bottle with Jbco, grapeseed, avocado, almond and peppermint oil. I applied to my scalp since Im in twists. Im getting the itches but its ok. the peppermint and coconut smell mixed smells like candycane.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 22, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> the peppermint and coconut smell mixed smells like candycane.


 
Can I tell you?! I have been been getting so many compliments on how good my hair smells!!! I love the smell of coconut of MT, my BF has commented as well!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Okay, I need to ask a really DUMB question. If we are not applying MT to the length of our hair, how it is going to get thicker. I mean I understand that the new growth closest to the scalp will be thicker because that's where the MT will be concentrated the most but what about the rest of my hair? I want the length of my hair to be thicker too , can I put it on the length? Has anyone done/or is doing this? Thanks


 
I have been using MT unmixed on the length of my hair especially the ends to help strengthen those fragile ends that I will need to obtain longer lengths. I use it like a DC and my hair is fine. I also apply to the scalp. I would think that even if you apply to the scalp when you wash it out that MT will slide down the hair shaft anyway. If you would like to apply to the length of your hair then by all means do so, but don't forget to use a moisturizing conditioner as well.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

MissNina said:


> IDK about you guys but I am finding it so hard to remember to apply this stuff regularly. I try to do it at least 3 times a week as Shimmie and others suggest, but I'm not sure how often I'm doing it to be honest.
> 
> My hair is def a bit thicker, but I'm not sure how much length I am actually getting from this stuff . . .


 
I would say keep notes in your calender/daily planner. It has helped me tremendously. I also write down evreything that I did to my hair, what I used and how I used it on that day.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 22, 2008)

I am buying another bottle of MT on Friday I might also get the creme rinse that's the moisturizing rinse right?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 22, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> I am buying another bottle of MT on Friday I might also get the creme rinse that's the moisturizing rinse right?


 
I get the cream rinse, it helps smooth the cuticles.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 22, 2008)

which helps how curly moo? do u use it after MT'ing?


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 22, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I have been using MT unmixed on the length of my hair especially the ends to help strengthen those fragile ends that I will need to obtain longer lengths. I use it like a DC and my hair is fine. I also apply to the scalp. I would think that even if you apply to the scalp when you wash it out that MT will slide down the hair shaft anyway. If you would like to apply to the length of your hair then by all means do so, but don't forget to use a moisturizing conditioner as well.


 
Thanks so much for replying. If I can get my hair to your thickness I'll be in hog heaven


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 22, 2008)

MT has really help grow my hair, my SO has even seen the progress.


----------



## anomcasm (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok... I don't want to be a lurker any longer.  I'd like to join the challenge.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 22, 2008)

anomcasm said:


> Ok... I don't want to be a lurker any longer. I'd like to join the challenge.


 
Aww. Welcome to LHCF. What products are you using? OCT? MT? or Both?


----------



## anomcasm (Oct 22, 2008)

Longdayinthepark said:


> Aww. Welcome to LHCF. What products are you using? OCT? MT? or Both?


 
Thank you!! Right now I'm only using MT.  I am thinking about using OCT later.  Not sure yet, though.erplexed


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't wait to relax. I hope I am suprised.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay, I have the product and just started using on Monday...I didn't wanna sign up for the challenge, but I think it'll help with my accountability and dedication to use if I have someplace to check in so--

Sign me up for the MT jubilee, write my name on the rooollllll....... old song, I know. 

Off to PM DSD


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Ladies, I got my Mega Tek yesterday.  I washed my hair and rollerset it. Then I applied Mega Tek to my scalp.  I can't wait for my other products to arrive because I didn't intend to use it raw.  I put a little wild growth on my scalp as well.  Today I am officially 5 weeks post relaxer.  I normally relax my hair at 5 weeks.  I have about .5-1 inch of new growth all over.  It depends on the area.  No shedding.  I will keep you ladies updated.  Thank you ladies for all of your support.  I wouldn't be able to do it without any of you here on the LHCF.  I am looking forward to beautiful hair results.  Thanks again, Silkydreamgirl


----------



## anon123 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been apply MT to my balding edge spots every other day for about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks now.  I leave on 15-30 minutes each time and rinse off with water.  No change yet.


----------



## PuddingPop (Oct 23, 2008)

Ladies who use garlic Supplments, How many mg do you take a day?  I ordered some MT and I bought some garlic pills but I dont know how much to take.


----------



## jry2lnghair (Oct 23, 2008)

I got my MT in the mail yesterday.  I put it on my scalp and left it on overnight.  This morning I mixed a little garlic powder w/ my conditioner and left on for about 40 mins and wash out.  I can't wait to start seeing results.  I'm also waiting for my OCT to arrive.  Please sign me up for the Challenge.  I will take a picture soon.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 23, 2008)

PuddingPop said:


> Ladies who use garlic Supplments, How many mg do you take a day? I ordered some MT and I bought some garlic pills but I dont know how much to take.


 
Im taking 1000mg.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been on MT a little over a month.  I am natural so I have no idea what progress I have if any.  My OCT came today.  It was delivered to my leasing office...hopefully I can get it and start using it tonight!  Whoo hooo APL here I come.  I WILL be APL by APril 09 if not before!

Oh and I plan to staighten sometime between now and next week to give myself an OCT starting point.  I didn't really take an official pic before I started MT...I have pics but they aren't the best.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 24, 2008)

i relaxed today, im so confused i really cant tell. I have been using mt for about 3 weeks. Anyway ill post pics in the am. But I dont think its much of a difference yet.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 24, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> which helps how curly moo? do u use it after MT'ing?


 
A cream rinse helps to smooth the hair cuticle after a protein treatment. That's why the Mega-Tek products include the Cream rinse to give the hair more slip and softness after you use protein. And concidering that I use MT as a DC, I really need that Cream Rinse. I love it. The cream rinse is not really a moisturizer. So I also follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 24, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Okay, I have the product and just started using on Monday...I didn't wanna sign up for the challenge, but I think it'll help with my accountability and dedication to use if I have someplace to check in so--
> 
> Sign me up for the MT jubilee, write my name on the rooollllll....... old song, I know.
> 
> Off to PM DSD


 
Welcome Eisani, Happy Hair Growing. Ride that horse gurl.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 24, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Thanks so much for replying. If I can get my hair to your thickness I'll be in hog heaven


 
Ha, thank you. You're welcome.  I've been to hog heaven a few times. I like it!


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 24, 2008)

I changed things up a little. Now , I am using my megatek mix twice a day on my problem area and once a day on the rest of my scalp.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 24, 2008)

okay guys get ready for this dumb ?, i was thinking i can see how applying mt to your scalp can make your hair grow, but how can applying to the hair help?  Im trying to find different ways to apply it. right now im doing the night before i wash, i apply to my scalp, but im not sure if that is working. I tried applying every other day on scalp as a leave in, but that caused itching.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 24, 2008)

4mia said:


> okay guys get ready for this dumb ?, i was thinking i can see how applying mt to your scalp can make your hair grow, but how can applying to the hair help? Im trying to find different ways to apply it. right now im doing the night before i wash, i apply to my scalp, but im not sure if that is working. I tried applying every other day on scalp as a leave in, but that caused itching.


 
From what I've read about the product and what other ladies have stated, it's a really good protein treatment for your hair.  I've been applying it to my scalp for an hour and the length of my hair for five minutes (I'm not too keen on lots of protein) then rinsing. I then follow up w/my moisturizing DC, but some ladies here DC w/heat w/their MT too.  Check a couple pages back .


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Oct 24, 2008)

I just signed up for this challenge 

Hi Everyone,

This challenge hooked me into becoming a member.  

I've been browsing various threads on this forum for the past year.  Every time I would search the internet for hair care advice and tips, LHCF was always one of the first few sites that would come up.  So thanks to everyone (too many to name) for creating such a positive and edifying environment.

My goal with this challenge is to increase the length of my back hairline and recover the length lost in my first texturizer attempt (July 16, 2008).

To combat anticipated shedding, I added a garlic supplement to my multi-vitamin regimen last week.  I received my MT this week and I applied the MT to my scalp for the first time today.  My hair at the scalp feels very soft.  I plan on applying it 2-to-3 times a week (day before no-poo/poo).  So far, I don't feel any itching or tingling.  I even added peppermint EO.  Tomorrow is poo and DC day so I will take my first hair photo tomorrow.  

I used the recipes listed on the first page as a guide to create an MT mix.  I had a bad experience with leaving Mane&Tail condish in my hair (breakage) so I diluted the MT with oil and aloe.  My 4a/b hair gets very dry.  Also, this cold weather and the hard water doesn't help so I need all of the moisture I can get.  

I had dreads from 2002 to 2006.  The weight of the dreads and not regularly moisturizing them caused a lot of breakage along my hairline. Regular henna usage helped to thicken my hairline.  But, my hairline (especially the back) either is not growing or it's breaking off.

I texturized my hair in July after having my last relaxer on Nov 22, 1999.  The ends of my virgin hair kept knotting and breaking.  I got tired of always trimming the knots out of my hair.  The texturizer helped a lot.  My ends don't knot or break off as much.  However, my first texturizer didn't go so well.  Some of my hair was over-processed (almost straight) and the comb-through during smoothing caused breakage.  My second texturizer (Oct 5th) attempt went much better.  I used my fingers to smooth and I texturized, rinsed and neutralized in sections.  So, I'm on my way to healthier, softer and longer hair.

Thanks again LHCF for helping me on my journey.

IvyS


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome Ivy!!! 

I know what you mean about dreads doing a number on your hairline!!! I'm still recovering from that, and the MT has been a great help.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Welcome Ivy!!!
> 
> I know what you mean about dreads doing a number on your hairline!!! I'm still recovering from that, and the MT has been a great help.


 
Yeah, I was looking like Lil John in 2005 so they had to go.    Welcome Ivy!


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 24, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> Well glamchick84....
> 
> I had a spur of the moment thought and went ahead and did a touch up on my hair this past sunday....MIND you I hadn't used MT for may 4days I had however washed it prior to relaxing ....
> everything turned out fine...I guess to be on the safe side...I say go 1wk without using MT.


thanks,
well i'm going to relax today, these naps are kicking my butt! my hair is breaking off too, i'm like 10-12 weeks post maybe but anyway i have mild shedding with the mt, but i'm taking 2 garlic tabs when i remember

my shedding is no concern, just the breakage from trying to stretch my relaxers.

also i was cw's and applying the mt overnight like 2-3x per week. but now i think i'm just gonna apply it everyday with oils. i hope to see results from this.plus i can pinpoint my growth better once my hair is relaxed


----------



## thaidreams (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, add me to the list (I know I'm late), but my OCT came today and hopefully my MT will be here on Monday!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Oct 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I know what you mean about dreads doing a number on your hairline!!! I'm still recovering from that, and the MT has been a great help.



Thanks for the encouraging words JustKiya.  I'm happy to hear the MT has helped your hairline.  Now I'm even more excited. 
IvyS


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 25, 2008)

Started with my OCT today.  Left it in overnight...going forward it will be left on my scalp.


----------



## Avyn (Oct 25, 2008)

Come on y'all. grab a camera and take some pics.  i'm about to order some right now and start applying on my one year nappyversary in 3 weeks.  i wanted to see what my hair could do by itself in one year and then see what it could do with growth aids.  this seems to be the best so far as i can see.  i will straighten and post pics in 3 weeks!!  i'm excited about you all's reports but would LOVE to see more pics.


----------



## january noir (Oct 25, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> thanks,
> well i'm going to relax today, these naps are kicking my butt! my hair is breaking off too, i'm like 10-12 weeks post maybe but anyway i have mild shedding with the mt, but i'm taking 2 garlic tabs when i remember
> 
> my shedding is no concern, just the breakage from trying to stretch my relaxers.
> ...



Stretching for longer than 8 weeks is not for everyone.   I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 25, 2008)

my pics are in my siggy. I haven't experienced growth yet really just great health of my hair. I am hoping to see thickness and growth next. I just relaxed on the 24th so now I will be able to accurately tell what my difference will be.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 25, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> A cream rinse helps to smooth the hair cuticle after a protein treatment. That's why the Mega-Tek products include the Cream rinse to give the hair more slip and softness after you use protein. And concidering that I use MT as a DC, I really need that Cream Rinse. I love it. The cream rinse is not really a moisturizer. So I also follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.


 
oh ok thanks gotcha.


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Still using MT- perhaps every other day. I definitely noticed that my hair has thickened. 
I attached photos- the first is my starting MT pic in June. The second is my October pic after relaxing.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 25, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Still using MT- perhaps every other day. I definitely noticed that my hair has thickened.
> I attached photos- the first is my starting MT pic in June. The second is my October pic after relaxing.


Wow...you hair What a difference. So thick and lush.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 25, 2008)

FINALLY......(yes I am yelling it out loud) I got two people to sell me some OCT

JUSTKIYA and JAMAICALOVELY you ladies are the best. JK thanks for looking out for me and JL thanks for encouraging me to not give up the hunt.

Yes I am buying both of the bottles. 

I am so excited.....


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 25, 2008)

:woohoo: 

Congrats Mandy!!! Two peoples, huh?!? Go head! 

So how do you plan on using it?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Oct 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> :woohoo:
> 
> Congrats Mandy!!! Two peoples, huh?!? Go head!
> 
> So how do you plan on using it?


Girl I have no clue
I guess I have some reading to do.
 I was thinking of appying it nightly to the scalp and cowashing in the morning or, since it is getting cold, applying it in the morning and cowashing at night.
This is how I use my MT, would this work for OCT?


----------



## january noir (Oct 26, 2008)

Just checking in.
I had a touch up yesterday at 10 weeks.

My hairstylist had to trim my ends though.  He said it looked like someone had been chewing on them.  So I lost 1/2"  which I was sad about.


----------



## Amour (Oct 26, 2008)

are people applying this and then rinsing it out? Is that the only way to use to this to see good results? This wouldnt work well for me because I dont wash my hair that often esp if its weaved up. when its out typically between 1-2 weeks


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 26, 2008)

My Mega-Tek arrived on Thursday.  I could not hardly wait 'til bedtime to apply it.  Well, when I finally opened the bottle figuring a stench to the high heavens I was so pleasantly surprised I had to wonder if I got the right stuff.  It's from Eqyss (sp.?), and it smells WONderful.  The bottle states for human and animals, btw.  I put some on scalp and a lil down the strands, had every intention of co-washing it out in the a.m., but I did not.  I'll probably co-wash this a.m.  Thinking my regime with the MT will be 2-3 times a week at night, to be co-washed out in the a.m. before work.

I'll most probably go back over my notes to see what's which.  One lady was so kind as to consolidate the 4-1-1 on MT/OCT and basically was like, "Don't even worry about all the dialogue, it'll only confuse you . . . "  I appreciated her work.  I printed and placed her thread in my "Hair Binder".

Thanks again to you all.

Oh, I said I would conduct a 4-week Mega-Tek challenge and put up on You Tube.  Now, all I have to do is decide which technological medium I will use to capture and upload:  the iMac or my digi cam, neither of which do I feel like learning new stuff with (lazy me).  I'll try to begin it today.  Plus, need to figure how I'm gonna present the information.  Like do I do a You Tube (for day 1), that lasts, what 3 min. 'cause basically it'll be me showing my length now and saying I'll be back in a week . . . . duh . . . and wind up with four mini-You Tubes to show growth (or lack thereof)????   Gotta figure it all out.

Still don't think I made the list here, last I checked though I PM'd.  I found this:  





> LovingLocks:Mega-Tek


, but not sure if it's me.  Thought I saw another with this name; however, mine has no "g" as you can see, so perhaps it's her.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> FINALLY......(yes I am yelling it out loud) I got two people to sell me some OCT
> 
> JUSTKIYA and JAMAICALOVELY you ladies are the best. JK thanks for looking out for me and JL thanks for encouraging me to not give up the hunt.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Congrats!! I know you can't wait.  I mixed my OCT with MT and OMG my hair did a serious growth spurt.   I took down my weave yesterday and did a length check comparison to my Aug pics.    You'll see when I do my big reveal on my anniversary in Dec. 

Let us know how you like OCT.

I'm going to request early for someone to sell OCT so that I'll have some for my next batch.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 26, 2008)

january noir said:


> Just checking in.
> I had a touch up yesterday at 10 weeks.
> 
> My hairstylist had to trim my ends though. He said it looked like someone had been chewing on them. So I lost 1/2" which I was sad about.


 
How could your ends have looked chewed up if you protect them all the time? erplexed Don't you wear your hair in a bun most of the time?


----------



## Amour (Oct 26, 2008)

KissKiss said:


> are people applying this and then rinsing it out? Is that the only way to use to this to see good results? This wouldnt work well for me because I dont wash my hair that often esp if its weaved up. when its out typically between 1-2 weeks


 
bump.......


----------



## january noir (Oct 26, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> How could your ends have looked chewed up if you protect them all the time? erplexed Don't you wear your hair in a bun most of the time?


..
You would think right?  Maybe it's a result of detangling my ends.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 26, 2008)

I straighted...don't see much difference after one month of MT so I will use last mnths pics as my starting point.  I am straightened right now...but i about 3 or 4 days I will be curly again and at that point it will be MT/OCT every other day.  Perhaps I will try mising it also.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 26, 2008)

OCT and MT is definitely working for me....I am at the point where I have to wear my twists in an updo to keep them from rubbing on my shoulders/clothes.  



january noir said:


> ..
> You would think right? Maybe it's a result of detangling my ends.


 
OCT will have that 1/2 inch back in no time flat!


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 26, 2008)

EMJazzy,

Congratulations, That is fabulous.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, I took my hair down yesterday and got some real good growth.  I'm supposed to be in hiding til Dec 08.  It was a last minute decision and feel bad.   So, I will have my fotki open (Oct folder) open for only 20 minutes.  Come in and get your peek.   The folder will close at exactly 4:00pm. The folder will then close til Dec.   Snooze you lose! 

Open....NOW!   Time is ticking!  
Here is link:
http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/bhmlhcfchallenges2008/6th-update--october-2008/


----------



## joib (Oct 26, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Ok, I took my hair down yesterday and got some real good growth.  I'm supposed to be in hiding til Dec 08.  It was a last minute decision and feel bad.   So, I will have my fotki open (Oct folder) open for only 20 minutes.  Come in and get your peek.   The folder will close at exactly 4:00pm. The folder will then close til Dec.   Snooze you lose!
> 
> Open....NOW!   Time is ticking!
> Here is link:
> http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/bhmlhcfchallenges2008/6th-update--october-2008/



NO FREAKIN WAY, jamaicalovely! That is some excellent progress. Just when I thought I would stop for a while ( I am broke) you had to come up in hear with your progress pics. Maybe I can cut out my lunch and dinner and walk to school for one week to support my habit.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 26, 2008)

Attn LHFC Members:

You have approx 5 mins to look at my progress pic in my fotki.   Please take your last look, and vacate the folder. 

The folder will shut down at 4pm.



I see the lurkers got a peek.
Sowwy.


----------



## eajaye2u (Oct 26, 2008)

Simply amazing!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 26, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Attn LHFC Members:
> 
> You have approx 5 mins to look at my progress pic in my fotki. Please take your last look, and vacate the folder.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice progress!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 26, 2008)

:thatsall:

Fotki closed.

We'll reopen for christmas.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, EMJazzy, Eajaye2u, and Joib. 

You can tell the other girls all about it when they get back.

I know Justkiya will kill me though.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 26, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> :thatsall:
> 
> Fotki closed.
> 
> We'll reopen for christmas.



Dammit, I missed it!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 26, 2008)

KissKiss said:


> are people applying this and then rinsing it out? Is that the only way to use to this to see good results? This wouldnt work well for me because I dont wash my hair that often esp if its weaved up. when its out typically between 1-2 weeks



I apply it, and rinse it out usually twice, but sometimes (like last week) only once a week. There is some thought that rinsing more often might allow for better access to the scalp, and better growth - but my hair/routine/lifestyle just isn't trying to hear that, right now. Maybe somewhere down the line........ I think that if you apply it every day, and rinse/wash once a week, you'll be fine. Otherwise, apply it every other day, and rinse/wash every other week.
Of course, keep a close eye on your hair, and see if it's starting to get hard/stiff/breakage - that means that you NEED a mid point moisturzing DC, and you'll either have to get your hair wet more often, or use the MT less. Ain't no sense of growing hair faster if you are just gonna have it break off from too much protein, ya feel me? 



january noir said:


> Just checking in.
> I had a touch up yesterday at 10 weeks.
> 
> My hairstylist had to trim my ends though.  He said it looked like someone had been chewing on them.  So I lost 1/2"  which I was sad about.





january noir said:


> ..
> You would think right?  Maybe it's a result of detangling my ends.



Mrhph!!! 

Hair does _*not*_ grow evenly/blunty. All those 'chewed up ends' were the hairs that were high achievers and growing longer/faster than the rest of your strands are - so it looked all choppy because not all of your hair had caught up - it wasn't breakage, it was _*growth*_. 

*pours a lil MT out for JN's high scorers* 

Quit trimming off your perfectly healthy hair, woman!  Especially considering you wear it up all the time - ain't nobody gonna see it!  



jamaicalovely said:


> Attn LHFC Members:
> 
> You have approx 5 mins to look at my progress pic in my fotki.   Please take your last look, and vacate the folder.
> 
> ...



 



jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks, EMJazzy, Eajaye2u, and Joib.
> 
> You can tell the other girls all about it when they get back.
> 
> _*I know Justkiya will kill me though.*_



 

Thas aiiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhht. I guess I can wait til Dec. 

*sigh* 

December _*1st*_, right? 

 

I know it was just lovely!!!! I'm so jelly. I can't wait to see your progress, JL!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 26, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> :thatsall:
> 
> Fotki closed.
> 
> We'll reopen for christmas.


 
Shoot I missed it.  I am on PDT.  I thought I had a couple of hours.

I'm sure it was a lovely site to see.  I look forward to see it in December.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ aww...I didn't specify, huh.  my bad.  JK already threatened me with a bb bat.   Well, if I get nuff requests, I'll open it for 10 mins late 2night.  That was fun.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 26, 2008)

You such a tease.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't used MT in the last two weeks because I've been wearing phony ponies but I'm going to either weave it up or rollerset tonight. I gotta get back on the MT now.

JL, you are SO WRONG!  My laptop is broken so I have to use the computer at the library until I buy another. I wish I could have seen your progress.


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 26, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> :thatsall:
> 
> Fotki closed.
> 
> We'll reopen for christmas.


 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## achangedlife (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm back to megasagging as of yesterday. I used it for the month of july and noticed a about an inch of growth, my hair had gone from mid neck length (when wet) to being able to feel it on my back when I washed.  However I had some other things that I needed to deal with (breakage, shedding, frizz, and damaged end). The last thing I needed was to be dealing with extra newgrowth also. Now that my hair is healthy again it's megatek everynight for me and my daughter.  I grease my scalp with it but I don't wash/rinse it out till the next wash day.


----------



## january noir (Oct 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Mrhph!!!
> 
> Hair does _*not*_ grow evenly/blunty. All those 'chewed up ends' were the hairs that were high achievers and growing longer/faster than the rest of your strands are - so it looked all choppy because not all of your hair had caught up - it wasn't breakage, it was _*growth*_.
> 
> ...



   THANKS JUSTKIYA!


----------



## Honey.Love (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi ladies! I used to apply OCT to my scalp every night and cowash the next morning but I just got a sew-in and I'm only gonna cowash once a week. How often do you think I should apply my OCT since I'm not gonna rinse it out until Sunday? TIA


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 26, 2008)

Still MT-ing. JUST put my hair in cornrow...I got my first WIG!! WOO HOO!!! I'm on a HYH till December Challenge and it'll be easier for me.  I should still be able to apply the MT. I'm just worried I won't get it under the hair...anyone have results in cornrow???

My hair is SUPER THICK. I know the length is COMING SOON!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Nya33 (Oct 27, 2008)

My shedding has begun! Been using for 4 weeks. I tried the paste and my hair stil smells of garlic lol! Now im going to pop odourless g.pills.


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 27, 2008)

Good morning, ladies:

My MegaTek arrived the end of last week and lo and behold it doesn't smell badly at all.  Hope I got the right thing I was all prepped to smell hell in a bottle.  I put some in a color applicator and added, oh shoot, some indian oil I got, brahmi, amla something along with JBCO.  When I finish the bottle (glad it's small), I'll use the MT straight.

I must admit I'm concerned re. the shedding I'm reading about.  I'm thinning on top, last thing I need is shed.  Note to self:  keep eye out.  I am thinking since I co-wash regularly I should not have an issue with protein build-up causing breakage.

So much to learn, so little time.

Hugzz to my ladies here.


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi ladies, I've been using my MT and OCT faithfully since I got it on Oct. 15th. Last week, I decided to live dangerously and apply the MT to my scalp AND the length of my hair and left it on for about 3 hours. My hair felt REALLY strong, but I must admit the MT was very drying so I took extra precautions and loaded up on the moisturizers and my hair recovered just fine. The MT on the length of my hair did plump it up just a little bit and I'm pleased with that. Since being natural my hair was growing in very, very fine and I didn't like that at all  so I'm aiming for both length and thickness. I WOULD NOT suggest putting the MT or OCT on the length of your hair any longer than 15-30 minutes regularly but FOR MY HAIR I think I'd be comfortably doing this about once a month for now, just making sure that I listen to my hair when it comes to protein overload.

On the other hand, the shedding has started  I've never been much of a shedder so I was a bit concerned at first checking every strand to see if the white bulb was on the end (talk about a funny site..me the hair inspector..LOL ) and it was so I'm not going to worry about it too much. I've been taking my garlic suppliments (5000mg) every night and I just ordered the Alter Ego Garlic condish so hopefully that will help combat most of the shedding, it doesn't have to be 100% for me cause normal shedding is good for the scalp.

What's getting on my nerves though is my roots. I don't know if it's growth or the product causing my hair to shrink and get puffy but after two days my hair looks like I need to redo my twists again and I don't have time to do my hair everyday .  Is anyone else having this same problem?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 27, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> What's getting on my nerves though is my roots. I don't know if it's growth or the product causing my hair to shrink and get puffy but after two days my hair looks like I need to redo my twists again and I don't have time to do my hair everyday .  Is anyone else having this same problem?



Me! Me! I was just whinging about this a few days ago - my twists won't hold at the root for NOTHING. I like to tell myself it's new growth (  ), but I don't know what's going on. It seems like it's growing out almost - dare I say - straightish? - so it's just not holding the twists nearly as well as they used to.  

I dunno.


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 27, 2008)

*It seems like it's growing out almost - dare I say - straightish?* 

^^YES, JK!!! you described it perfectly and I don't like it one bit erplexed


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 27, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> *It seems like it's growing out almost - dare I say - straightish?*
> 
> ^^YES, JK!!! you described it perfectly and I don't like it one bit erplexed



So it's _*not*_ just me?!?!?!  Oh, goodie, I think.  I remember quite a few of the relaxed ladies saying that their NG was softer/looser, but I never noticed it on my hair til recently. 

*sigh* 

I really don't know how I feel about that. I never had an issue with my roots tangling, so it's not like I even benefit from having a looser curl at the roots.  My pulled back styles stay very neat, though.  *sigh* 

I wonder if I clarify/use baking soda more often, I'd get some curl back - that usually makes my hair the SUPER curly.


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I definitely don't want my hair straight...I had enough of that when I had a relaxer. IDK, I guess we'll have to just wait it out and see.


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Ok I am back sharing after 1 weeks worth of usage so here we go! 

During this week, I applied to my scalp 4 times with special attention to the edges and co-washed twice. My schedule was/is for example: Monday Co-Wash, Tuesday – Apply, Wednesday – Apply, Thursday Co-Wash and then the cycle repeats. I am already seeing new growth after 1 weeks usage so I am pretty pleased so far. I am mixing my MT with some Wild Growth Oil I had left…but next week, I will be switching over to grapeseed oil. I will post if I see any noticeable difference between the two. 

I haven’t been seeing any serious shedding or itching per se but I will say that I have gone from like 2 strands a day to like 5 strands when I comb it but I think it is still within reason (i.e. I 'm not panicking...LOL) but I think that it has been because I have been mixing it with oil but I can’t say because I didn’t try it raw but I figured why risk it…

I am still debating as to when I am going to add the OCT to the mix but I think I am going to give the MT this entire relaxer cycle to show me what it working it before I switch to the MT/OCT mix or OCT alone.

Hope everyone is doing well with their progress and application 

Check in again next week!


----------



## november wind (Oct 27, 2008)

I just gave in and ordered some OCT.  I'm super excited right now


----------



## trenise (Oct 27, 2008)

My hair is very stretchy when wet now. I use the whole OCT sytem 2x a week and boundless tresses on the scalp and Vitika oil on my hair. I don't understand the change in texture to my hair. I thought the OCT was a protein treatment that may actually make the hair too stiff - not stretchy. Any ideas on what I'm doing that could be causing this and is it normal or okay? It's not breaking, there is some shed. I've been using OCT since Oct. 6th this year.


----------



## january noir (Oct 27, 2008)

trenise said:


> My hair is very stretchy when wet now. I use the whole OCT sytem 2x a week and boundless tresses on the scalp and Vitika oil on my hair. I don't understand the change in texture to my hair. I thought the OCT was a protein treatment that may actually make the hair too stiff - not stretchy. Any ideas on what I'm doing that could be causing this and is it normal or okay? It's not breaking, there is some shed. I've been using OCT since Oct. 6th this year.



Ovation is not touted as a protein treatment like Aphogee.
I think that it's just strengthening your hair.   That's what it did with mine.


----------



## trenise (Oct 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> Ovation is not touted as a protein treatment like Aphogee.
> I think that it's just strengthening your hair. That's what it did with mine.


 
Ooooh...thanks


----------



## Evalina1 (Oct 27, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?  ONE MONTH!!!  i WISH MY HAIR WILL GROW FASTER!!!!  IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 27, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> View attachment 19985
> 
> View attachment 19987
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?  ONE MONTH!!!  i WISH MY HAIR WILL GROW FASTER!!!!  IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!


Not only did it grow, but the LOOK of it is so much healthier!!

So no cornrow/wig wearers using MT? Help!!  I think I'm doing ok with, though. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 27, 2008)

yep, great job!




Evalina1 said:


> View attachment 19985
> 
> View attachment 19987
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?  ONE MONTH!!!  i WISH MY HAIR WILL GROW FASTER!!!!  IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> View attachment 19985
> 
> View attachment 19987
> 
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?  ONE MONTH!!!  i WISH MY HAIR WILL GROW FASTER!!!!  IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!



You got length and thickness going on in a month!! Congrats!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 28, 2008)

http://personalize.kvvet.com/ep/?eid=109

KvVet is offering 50% off it's shipping until the end of month. So not much longer. Here is the ad:

*KV is Offering 50% Off Shipping to Our Loyal Customers!*
 Offer Code *08841006*







Exclusively from KV, take *50% off shipping* until the end of October!  50% shipping discount will appear as a *coupon on the last page of the checkout process*.  As always, we offer *free shipping* on over 80% of our products.

Offer not valid for flat-rate expedited shipping on temperature sensitive items, such as vaccines.
If you wish to order by phone, be sure to use *Offer Code 08841006*.

 *FREE SHIPPING* on over 80% of our products for 
Dogs | Cats | Horses | Livestock | Human Nutrition and much more! 
To ensure that you continue receiving these messages, please add *[email protected]* to your address book or safe list. KV Vet Supply respects your privacy. Your email address will never be sold to anyone. See our Privacy Policy
This message is sent exclusively to our valued customers.
If you have any questions or comments, please contact our *Customer Service Team*.
*Contact Us:  KV Vet Supply*
3190 N Rd, David City, NE  68632 - Email Us - 1-800-423-8211


----------



## Evalina1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank You Song of Serenity, Jamaicalovely and Caribgirl!!! I guest Mega Tek really works!!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> What's getting on my nerves though is my roots. *I don't know if it's growth or the product causing my hair to shrink and get puffy but after two days my hair looks like I need to redo my twists again and I don't have time to do my hair everyday* . Is anyone else having this same problem?


 


JustKiya said:


> Me! Me! I was just whinging about this a few days ago - *my twists won't hold at the root for NOTHING*. I like to tell myself it's new growth (  ), but I don't know what's going on. It seems like it's growing out almost - dare I say - straightish? - so it's just not holding the twists nearly as well as they used to.
> 
> I dunno.


 
OK....I thought I was buggin. Same is happening with me.  erplexed


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 28, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> You got length and thickness going on in a month!! Congrats!


 

Damn Caribgirl your hair GREW!!! That's all I have to say!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 28, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> You got length and thickness going on in a month!! Congrats!



No you didn't sneek in here with that siggy.   Wow, that growth is crazy!


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies!! 

I did a MT side comparison shot over the weekend. Here it is again!






MT works !


----------



## Lita (Oct 28, 2008)

It Looks GOOD! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 28, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!
> 
> I did a MT side comparison shot over the weekend. Here it is again!
> 
> ...



  

That's gorgeous - and it's clearly so much healthier, too!! That's the thing that I think gets missed, a _*lot*_, in the hype about 'growth aid' side of MT. It's not just making your hair grow faster, it's making the hair you already have healthier (looking, feeling and acting at least, but maybe it's still unhealthy underneath ). And healthy hair is retained hair, which just adds to the actual growth of your hair even _*more*_. 

*goes to get my tub of MT* 

Shooooot.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 28, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!
> 
> I did a MT side comparison shot over the weekend. Here it is again!
> 
> ...


 
My goodness


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking good Evalina and Caribgirl- Way to grow!


----------



## november wind (Oct 29, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!
> 
> I did a MT side comparison shot over the weekend. Here it is again!
> 
> ...



 That is amazing!  Congrats caribgirl =)


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 29, 2008)

Caribgirl,

That is some fabulous growth and health. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 29, 2008)

wow great growth


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Oct 29, 2008)

*popping in*

Hi ladies,

I don't post much, but I'm lurking and *kinda* doing the challenge. I started in mid-August and stopped using it consistently in mid-September. My life got busy and I slacked off for about 3 weeks, but during this time I learned to rollerset my hair and that's made it a lot easier to keep up with nightly applications. When I was consistent I got almost an inch that month. 

Sorry just wanted to give some background.

Here's my quandary: I got a relaxer touch-up 3 weeks ago. The next day I noticed that I had a patch of NG near the back of my head. A few days later I noticed that my hairline was completely NG. I wasn't *really* using MT during this time. Now, 3 weeks post its like I never had the touch-up. I wish that I could say that its MT that was working even when I wasn't using it consistently, but seriously I think my hair was under-processed (same relaxer, same stylist, same processing time). 

And I really think that's because MT changed the texture of my NG....I've heard other ladies talk about how their NG came in straight-er/ish. Mine came in a lot softer, definitely manageable, but not straight-er/ish. Thinking back, I don't even think I had MT on my hair when I got my touch-up, so it wouldn't be that the stuff was coating my NG and prevented the relaxer from penetrating. I'm really at a loss....

My bff (she doesn't know about MT) thinks I should go back to the stylist, but to say what? "I think you under-processed my hair and I want you to do it over...3 weeks later?" That can't be healthy. I'm rollersetting, so its easier to hide NG, but how long should I wait before getting another touch-up? I've got more than an inch up there! I personally think I should give it another 3 weeks or so, at least 6 weeks post. Do I mention the problem to the stylist? I'm afraid that she'll over-process just to be sure its *straight*.  

My other bff (she's using MT with me) just thinks my hair shot out of my head in 3 weeks. I don't take pictures to track length, but I highly doubt it. I haven't noticed that much difference in length at the ends, just that I have that much NG at the roots. I've just started using with my pre-poo (MT on my roots, pre-poo on the length) and I'm hoping to get even more growth.

Has anyone else had a problem with their relaxers since MT?


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That's gorgeous - and it's clearly so much healthier, too!! That's the thing that I think gets missed, a _*lot*_, in the hype about 'growth aid' side of MT. It's not just making your hair grow faster, it's making the hair you already have healthier (looking, feeling and acting at least, but maybe it's still unhealthy underneath ). And healthy hair is retained hair, which just adds to the actual growth of your hair even _*more*_.
> 
> *goes to get my tub of MT*
> 
> Shooooot.


You are a mess!! But I so agree with you, JK- My hair is becoming healthier as well! It has grown but the health is so important!


EMJazzy said:


> My goodness





SelfStyled said:


> Looking good Evalina and Caribgirl- Way to grow!



Thanks!!



november wind said:


> That is amazing!  Congrats caribgirl =)



Thanks!!!


carameldiva said:


> Caribgirl,
> 
> That is some fabulous growth and health. Thank you so much for sharing.



Thanks and you are so welcome!


4mia said:


> wow great growth



Thanks as well!


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

AlkalineSteam said:


> *popping in*
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> ...



I know my  experienced MT/OCT sisters will give you a great explanation!!

I am sure that your hair has grown since the relaxer and MT-perhaps it was somewhat under processed as well. I would wait until at least 8 weeks post and then relax. Keep doing whatever you have been doing because your hair seems to be growing very well!!
Take pics for your hair after your next relaxer so that you can convince yourself as well. I know that if I had not taken pics, I would not have been convinced about my own progress .


----------



## MsMontoute (Oct 29, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> You are a mess!! But I so agree with you, JK- My hair is becoming healthier as well! It has grown but the health is so important! Thanks!! Thanks!!! Thanks and you are so welcome! Thanks as well!


 
Wow, I am completely encouraged with all of your growth ladies. I am in the middle of MT Week 2 and I am definitely getting some soft new growth and I feel like my edges are coming in so I am really excited!!!! Thanks for your encouragement


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 29, 2008)

I just gave up the ghost and my MT will be here in 5 days!!!!  I tried not to but....    I just ordered a 32oz bottle of Almond Mint WEN, I got my MT, and I have my Hairveda oils. I'm good to go!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey girls....


So I got a few requests via PM to take a peeky at my fotki.   
http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/bhmlhcfchallenges2008/6th-update--october-2008/

The stunt I pulled over the weekend cost me.

Here's the deal...
Unscramble the word below and you'll discover my password for my fotki.

*lurebredi*

*Hint - this word is Megatek related.
 *Do not post answer here!!!

This password will expire at 12:00AM EST.

As always....you snooze you lose!

Ok...ready...NOW!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 29, 2008)

bump bump bump

Yall really snoozing tonight. lol

****closed****


----------



## november wind (Oct 29, 2008)

AlkalineSteam said:


> *popping in*
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> ...




I'm 3 weeks post and the area where I have been putting the MT is already sprouting new growth.  It started to show up around a week and half after I touched up.  I like it because I can try to stretch again and see how long I can go.    Now that I've got OCT I will see how much more growth I can get.  Already I've got a few strands touching APL and it looks like I will make full APL by my bday if this keeps up


----------



## Beauti515 (Oct 30, 2008)

ladies please help i have been using MT since 9/05/08 and have noticed growth and alot of thickness   i dont know what to do with ,my hair what protective styles im trying so hard not to relax but i'm definitely struggling with myself    every time i relax my hair becomes damaged and i start all over with growing dont wanna do that this time
  PLEASE HELP!!!! My goal is no heat until 9/06/10   how the HEck am i going to pull this off    really dont want braids  did the straw curl thing   idk any advice ladies


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 30, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!
> 
> I did a MT side comparison shot over the weekend. Here it is again!
> 
> ...


  look at the difference in health. How do you mt? Do you put it on your length?


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 30, 2008)

does anyone else wonder if putting on the scalp is better? I am loving these progress pics and I see alot of people only apply to the scalp...hmmm what do u think?


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 30, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> I know  .


 
CaribGirl, I spyed your progress; just wanna say, "Bravo!" :bouncegre


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 30, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey girls....
> 
> 
> So I got a few requests via PM to take a peeky at my fotki.
> ...





jamaicalovely said:


> bump bump bump
> 
> Yall really snoozing tonight. lol
> 
> ****closed****



You. Ain't. Right!!! 

I go to bed to get some lovin, and here you come again, teasing folks!!!  

*sigh*


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 30, 2008)

I always miss the updates...PLEASE share with me.  :-(

Startined OCTin...gave my SO the MT...will order more soon so I can use them together.


----------



## rsmith (Oct 30, 2008)

Why does not it make your hair shed?


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 30, 2008)

I personally do not experience shedding.  Well I didn't with MT...but I also don't manipulate my hair allot.  I only comb my hair with a comb about twice a week....when I do comb...I don't have shedding.  It is just starting to shed a little...but the seasons are also changing.


----------



## TG2000 (Oct 30, 2008)

Does Oct/MT make your hair oily or wet looking?  I am currently in a full sewn in weave and I don't like for my weaves to look oily or stringy.  Please advise me in this matter because I am so eager to start this challenge.  I am currently APL and I want to be BSL by March 09.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am also in a full sew in weave.  I use MT, put it in an applicator bottle and dilute it with liquid leave in condish so the consistency is not as thick.  I think apply it to my scalp in between the braids.  Diluting it so it is more watery helps to keep the MT only on my scalp on not on the weave.  I also wash once a week.  Toward the end of the week, I notice that if I haven't been careful about applying the MT only to the scalp, a little bit of product can get on the weave and weigh it down, but it's nothing that a little diluted shampoo can't fix.  I'm getting a huge amount of new growth and will have to take down my install in 6 weeks (versus the usual 8-10 weeks).  When I went for a wash last week, my stylist commented, "I've never seen you have this much new growth!  What you been doing?!"  



tallglass2000 said:


> Does Oct/MT make your hair oily or wet looking? I am currently in a full sewn in weave and I don't like for my weaves to look oily or stringy. Please advise me in this matter because I am so eager to start this challenge. I am currently APL and I want to be BSL by March 09.


----------



## Nya33 (Oct 30, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> does anyone else wonder if putting on the scalp is better? I am loving these progress pics and I see alot of people only apply to the scalp...hmmm what do u think?


 
Hey i've only been applying mt to the scalp in its straight form , been following Shimmies advice.

I've seen progress and because thats the only method i have been using i won't be putting on the length of my hair.

Plus i would probably go through bottles like anything!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 30, 2008)

relaxed heads, how long are you able to stretch? also when stretching, how do you guys lay down your edges. thats what always pushes me to relax way early because my edges look pretty bad.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 30, 2008)

i don't mind going through bottles. I love the way MT makes my hair feel.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 30, 2008)

hmm im still not past half of my 2nd bottle. am i doing anything wrong? lol


----------



## Nya33 (Oct 30, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> i don't mind going through bottles. I love the way MT makes my hair feel.


 
Btw your hair looks lovely and so full of shine, just been to your fotki!

I've just noticed the thickness more than anything so until i press it out i will see if there is length.

I'm just worried that even with applying just to the scalp that i'm going through it too quickly.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 30, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> hmm im still not past half of my 2nd bottle. am i doing anything wrong? lol



Nah, I just now finished my first bottle.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 30, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> *I just gave up the ghost* and my MT will be here in 5 days!!!!  I tried not to but....  I just ordered a 32oz bottle of Almond Mint WEN, I got my MT, and I have my Hairveda oils. I'm good to go!


 
Why could I just picture your body w/cc in hand hovering over your body


----------



## Avyn (Oct 30, 2008)

The FedEx lady just delivered my bottles of rebuilder and cream rinse 30 minutes ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will start using today.  I took pictures of my very first flatiron since the BC yesterday so I will have comparison pictures.  I need to go through this to see what's the best way to start out.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Oct 30, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey girls....
> 
> 
> So I got a few requests via PM to take a peeky at my fotki.
> ...


 
Obviously I am not suppose to ever see your hair.  First I have a 3 hour handicap, second I can't always get to the board. So....by the time I see the post, your fotki is locked.  I will trust that it is gorgeous, lush, & growing & hopefully I'll see it in December.

I will say congratulations, site unseen.


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 30, 2008)

*fabulosity* said:


> Beautiful! I'd be happy with that amount of growth!!


 
Ooooo sooo purdy!  And amazing growth you got there!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 30, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> I am also in a full sew in weave.  I use MT, put it in an applicator bottle and dilute it with liquid leave in condish so the consistency is not as thick.  I think apply it to my scalp in between the braids.  Diluting it so it is more watery helps to keep the MT only on my scalp on not on the weave.  I also wash once a week.  Toward the end of the week, I notice that if I haven't been careful about applying the MT only to the scalp, a little bit of product can get on the weave and weigh it down, but it's nothing that a little diluted shampoo can't fix.  I'm getting a huge amount of new growth and will have to take down my install in 6 weeks (versus the usual 8-10 weeks).  When I went for a wash last week, my stylist commented, "I've never seen you have this much new growth!  What you been doing?!"




Same here, my stylist is a little concerned about this product since I'm growing this fast.   She asks over and over..."Are you sure this is causing growth?  Is it safe?"   I'm like...yep!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 30, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> hmm im still not past half of my 2nd bottle. am i doing anything wrong? lol




Naw, I saw your progress pics and you ain't doing nothing wrong.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 30, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> relaxed heads, how long are you able to stretch? also when stretching, how do you guys lay down your edges. thats what always pushes me to relax way early because my edges look pretty bad.



Well, I'm not into stretching, so take with a grain of salt.... 

First time I made it to 6 weeks.

This last go around I made it to 8 weeks. I think I'll stick with that. My edges be looking a mess by then, but I don't care. LOL. I always end up gelling them down and tying a scarf over to make it lay down and wear in a bun the last few weeks.


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 30, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> bump bump bump
> 
> Yall really snoozing tonight. lol
> 
> ****closed****



Awww! I missed again!!! You are so wrong !!


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Geminigirl said:


> look at the difference in health. How do you mt? Do you put it on your length?



Thanks sweetie- No I only on my scalp and wash every wed. n Sundays. I place it after applying my leave-in (ntm) and just before sealing with evoo.


----------



## caribgirl (Oct 30, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> relaxed heads, how long are you able to stretch? also when stretching, how do you guys lay down your edges. thats what always pushes me to relax way early because my edges look pretty bad.



I stretch to at least 11 weeks. It's so funny because since using MT at the 6-7th week, all heck breaks loose in my scalp and I find it such a struggle . I just practice less manipulation until I decide to relax!! Tying down your edges or wearing a wig cap before bed really helps to keep the edges flat.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 31, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Well, I'm not into stretching, so take with a grain of salt....
> 
> First time I made it to 6 weeks.
> 
> This last go around I made it to 8 weeks. I think I'll stick with that. My edges be looking a mess by then, but I don't care. LOL. I always end up gelling them down and tying a scarf over to make it lay down and wear in a bun the last few weeks.


im really ashamed. im not even making it up to 6 weeks. i dont want it to bite me in the a$$ later but i, going to try to do 6 weeks by God's grace. And i will buy a wig cap tomorrow. lol


----------



## TG2000 (Oct 31, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> I am also in a full sew in weave. I use MT, put it in an applicator bottle and dilute it with liquid leave in condish so the consistency is not as thick. I think apply it to my scalp in between the braids. Diluting it so it is more watery helps to keep the MT only on my scalp on not on the weave. I also wash once a week. Toward the end of the week, I notice that if I haven't been careful about applying the MT only to the scalp, a little bit of product can get on the weave and weigh it down, but it's nothing that a little diluted shampoo can't fix. I'm getting a huge amount of new growth and will have to take down my install in 6 weeks (versus the usual 8-10 weeks). When I went for a wash last week, my stylist commented, "I've never seen you have this much new growth! What you been doing?!"


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Oct 31, 2008)

OK...so I am on OCT....and only for a week.
I stretched my hair this morning...just for the hell of it.
I HAVE to be tripping...but it seems like my hair has grown already.
I am not certain...but it seems like it.  I am going to take a picture for sure now...I am second guessing myself.  If it DID grow...this OCT is a keeper and no joke.
MT never really did much for me...my hair is thick already.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay ladies using MT w/sew-ins, I have some questions 4 u. I have a full sew-in w/a net. Every other day I put the MT on my scalp 2 the best of my ability considering the net. B it the protective style, b it the MT, I know my hair is growing b/c it's only been 3 weeks & 2 days & I can lift all of my cornrows straight up. I also moisturize my hair & scalp w/the IC liquid hair & scalp moisturizer every other day.

Anyhoo...I wash my own hair & scalp by lifting each track up & spraying diluted shampoo on my hair & scalp. I do this once a week. I alternate between Nexxus clarifying shampoo & GroAut herbal shampoos. However, I do not go back n & conditioner my own hair.  Other than the trickle down from when I condition the weave, I'm not conditioning my own hair @ all. (Except 4 the perimeter that was left out - I DC it each time I wash.)

My question is: has any1 gone w/o DC-ing their own hair while n a weave? I figure since my hair isn't being manipulated & it is getting some moisture, could I b making a fatal error? Ur advice/comments r greatly appreciated. TIA...


----------



## PuddingPop (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi ladies .  Im new to this MT thing.  I just got my bottle last week.  I did conditon with it after I washed last Sunday and it left my hair feeling not so good but my hair has been acting really wierd lately so I wont blame it on the MT.

I plan to apply it to my scalp a few times a week and heres the mix I put together

4 oz Mega tek
2 oz castor oil
1 oz infused grapeseed oil ( moegro recipe)
I shook it up really , really good in an applicator bottle.  My son shook it up for me too for like a half hour ( I forgot I had asked him to shake it and didnt tell him to stop lol)  so it really well blended.

Does this sound ok?  

Do i need to add or take anything away?

Im doing my touch up tonight so i'll post pictures and officially join the challenge after that.  I just want to have a clear starting point.


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 31, 2008)

well i just started applying mt today
i mixed a lil SAA to it.

here goes nothin!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 31, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> im really ashamed. im not even making it up to 6 weeks. i dont want it to bite me in the a$$ later but i, going to try to do 6 weeks by God's grace. And i will buy a wig cap tomorrow. lol



Girl, how often are you relaxing? And how much growth are you getting?  If you have an inch at relaxer-time and aren't overlapping, then I think you're OK. Then again, I'm not the most hair savvy person either, so take that with a grain of salt as well. 

I will admit... by the time I got to six weeks - both times - my head was crying out for a relaxer. I caved in the first time, but this last time, I almost had to literally sit on my hands for another two weeks. I REALLY didn't like how it looked when I wore it out without using heat (and I've been trying to cut down) so I was literally rocking a bun/ponytail for two weeks.  

And when I wanted to be cute and go out, I slapped a wig on my head.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got the megatek itches again  

My head is sore but for me, that is a sign that it is working. My soreness goes away in a couple of days so I am not worried.


----------



## hervirtue (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Happy Friday !!

Well I've been using OCT and MegaTek for 19 days and so far I love it. The first week I got great growth and the second week no growth and I was about to get upset until I took some pics today. What I have noticed is that my hair is a lot thicker. My twists are starting to get really plump and less of my scalp is showing and I'm really happy about that. 

What I'm not so happy about is the front sides of my hair which were almost bald thanks to my years of constant relaxers. I have a spot in the back of my head where I basically had a chemical burn from a relaxer a beautician put in about 3 years ago and my hair has never grown back there, but it's starting to now.  

In the first pic, the top row is taken 16 days ago and the bottom row is taken today. The top and bottom left pics are the back of my head. The other two are both sides in the front.







Here's the thickness comparison:


----------



## november wind (Oct 31, 2008)

That is awesome progress, hervirtue, congrats =)


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 31, 2008)

MT user here.  I'm not noticing any itching . . .. yet.  How long does it normally take for it to occur?  I've been MTing at least every other day, leave on overnight, wash away with the a.m. co-wash.  It's only been about a week though.  

Just trying to stay on top of things.


----------



## MissGee (Oct 31, 2008)

I already have thick hair and i don't really want it to get thicker. Should i stay away from MegaTeck?


----------



## danigurl18 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome progress!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 31, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Hi Ladies, Happy Friday !!
> 
> Well I've been using OCT and MegaTek for 19 days and so far I love it. The first week I got great growth and the second week no growth and I was about to get upset until I took some pics today. What I have noticed is that my hair is a lot thicker. My twists are starting to get really plump and less of my scalp is showing and I'm really happy about that.
> 
> ...



Dang girl, grow head girl!


----------



## XXXtacy (Oct 31, 2008)

Its almost November.

When is the November Challenge starting? I got my Mega-tek and ready to learn if this is a protein treatment, leave-in or conditioner and what is the best way to use it for maximum growth and thickness.  


thank you and back to your regularly schedule program.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 31, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> MT user here.  I'm not noticing any itching . . .. yet.  How long does it normally take for it to occur?  I've been MTing at least every other day, leave on overnight, wash away with the a.m. co-wash.  It's only been about a week though.
> 
> Just trying to stay on top of things.



I don't itch at all, LL. Not everyone does.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 31, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> MT user here.  I'm not noticing any itching . . .. yet.  How long does it normally take for it to occur?  I've been MTing at least every other day, leave on overnight, wash away with the a.m. co-wash.  It's only been about a week though.
> 
> Just trying to stay on top of things.



Not everyone itches - so it might not show up at all, for you. 



MissGee said:


> I already have thick hair and i don't really want it to get thicker. Should i stay away from MegaTeck?



MegaTek does seem to give thickness before length, so if you are totally happy with your thickness, I'd suggest going straight for the Ovation....


----------



## TANESHIAW (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone had micro's while megateking??? If so how often are you washing and conditioning your scalp?
I want to get micro's but I'm afraid that I won't condition enough!


----------



## yodie (Nov 1, 2008)

Is OCT better than MT for growth?


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 1, 2008)

yodie said:


> Is OCT better than MT for growth?



I don't know if it's better for growth - but it gives you growth _*before*_ thickness......


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Nov 1, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Hi Ladies, Happy Friday !!
> 
> Well I've been using OCT and MegaTek for 19 days and so far I love it. The first week I got great growth and the second week no growth and I was about to get upset until I took some pics today. What I have noticed is that my hair is a lot thicker. My twists are starting to get really plump and less of my scalp is showing and I'm really happy about that.
> 
> ...


 
Looking good, lady. I know the feeling. My baldness around the hairline is less & less. For me, the biggest frustration is that I cannot control the spotiness in which my hair is growing in. Let us know if you find that is true also or is yours more even. I'd be curious to know.

Congratulation. You're going to be amazed in a few months.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

bumping. Getting ready to start the November thread.


----------



## georgia80 (Nov 4, 2008)

...................


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 4, 2008)

georgia80 said:


> While reading through all the threads and going to the different web sites I noticed that
> Ovations and EQ yss (Mega-Tek) has the same address. fax #. Perhaps this is truly the same product / company selling the same thing with different labels, a name change and more money??? Did any one else notice this as well.
> 
> Contact Info for Ovations and Mega Tek:
> ...


 
Yeah it's been mentioned in one of the other threads. They are the same company. Ovation is a result of the human demand 4 their products - it's not a secret.


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 5, 2008)

TANESHIAW said:


> Has anyone had micro's while megateking??? If so how often are you washing and conditioning your scalp?
> I want to get micro's but I'm afraid that I won't condition enough!


 same way i guess.i have micros and i wash e.o.d then apply megatek mixture with one of the many oils in the applicator bottle and oct mixed in too.leave on overnight with hair pulled into a loose pony on top of head.do not pull pony too tight but dont let wet braids hang either!!!they may start coming out from the roots of your real hair!!!!you may need a towel to combat the messy water on the pillow.when you wake up in the morning rinse out and apply regular conditioner.rinse or leave it in.then blow dry the ends.dont want to have dripping braids.put up into pony again .it will airdry throughtout the day.this is what im doing.


----------



## suganhuneyicedt (Nov 9, 2008)

WAS WONDERING....CAN BOTH MT/OCT BE USED AT THE SAME TIME? SINCE ONE THICKENS AND ONE LENGTHENS?
JUST WONDERING....


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 9, 2008)

*ChocolateGirl:* I'm doing it now.  But, I think I may recommend you to keep in sep bottles and just alternate days for use.  The month I mixed in the same bottle, it was fine.   The second month, my hair doesn't seem to be growing as much as when I was just using MT.   I could be wrong though.   I guess I'll see the effect when I take down my weave.  Oh, and the hair is itching like crazy where I did not have itchies when I used MT alone.  Maybe it's a good thing - I dunno.

 I'm sure there are other girls using a mixture in the same bottle who's hair is doing fine.


----------



## jry2lnghair (Nov 18, 2008)

Been using MT & Ovation about 3 weeks now...I do see some thickness and length, but not too sure about the length.  So I finally took a few pictures of my hair today, so that I can do a comparison @ the end of next month (Dec).


----------



## India*32 (Nov 28, 2008)

Child, I didn't know this stuff was for animals. I just purchased from EasyPetStore.com for $31.40.  Well, sister said, what the heck I just checked my man, so I might as well get back to my love, Hair.


----------



## India*32 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey,

I received my Mega-Tex in the mail today.  Thanks for the very detailed instructions.  I will keep you posted and btw, please add my name.  Towana  Thanks...


----------



## Opulence (Jan 1, 2009)

FYI I mix my MegaTek and OCT together. within 30 minutes my scalp is itching like crazy. For some reason it itches like crazy the next morning again and then periodically through the week. I'm 20 wks post relaxer. I'm assuming from what i read on here and other threads that this is both normal and positive. means the hair is growing right?


----------



## winnettag (Jan 1, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> *ChocolateGirl:* I'm doing it now. But, I think I may recommend you to keep in sep bottles and just alternate days for use. The month I mixed in the same bottle, it was fine. The second month, my hair doesn't seem to be growing as much as when I was just using MT. I could be wrong though. I guess I'll see the effect when I take down my weave. Oh, and *the hair is itching like crazy where I did not have itchies when I used MT alone*. Maybe it's a good thing - I dunno.
> 
> I'm sure there are other girls using a mixture in the same bottle who's hair is doing fine.


 

I noticed this too.  
I used MT for about a week before I started using OCT, and I didn't get itchies until after I began using OCT. erplexed


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 1, 2009)

Opulence said:


> FYI I mix my MegaTek and OCT together. within 30 minutes my scalp is itching like crazy. For some reason it itches like crazy the next morning again and then periodically through the week. I'm 20 wks post relaxer. I'm assuming from what i read on here and other threads that this is both normal and positive. means the hair is growing right?


 
My scalp has been itching like crazy and I was confused because my scalp is super clean...must be my oct/mt mix...duh for me!


----------



## Opulence (Jan 9, 2009)

i found these two pics in my camera. the first pic is dated sept 16 and the second pic is dated sept 30.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 9, 2009)

Opulence said:


> i found these two pics in my camera. the first pic is dated sept 16 and the second pic is dated sept 30.



Amazing!!! YOu should post it in the current challenge thread, too - do you need a link?


----------



## Opulence (Jan 9, 2009)

yes i do. thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 9, 2009)

Opulence said:


> yes i do. thanks



Here you go!


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 14, 2009)

don't pay me any attention....i'm subbing to most if not all oct threads...


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm gonna order MT tonight


----------

